# Daily Bible Verses



## cocoberry10 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Moderators Can You Please make this forum sticky? Daily Bible Verses*

Moderators Can You Please make this forum sticky?  Thank you

Ladies:

The Lord has been putting this on my heart for the last few days.  I want us to start putting Bible verses we read on this forum everyday in this daily bible verses thread.  I feel that when I am in need of an encouraging word, it will be nice to come here and look at what the Lord is telling all of us.  I hope you will add whatever Bible verse inspires you on a particular day.  Thanks!

Here are mine for today:

1 Corinthians 2:13-16 NIV
13This is what we speak, not in words taught us by human wisdom but in words taught by the Spirit, expressing spiritual truths in spiritual words.[a] 14The man without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him, and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually discerned. 15The spiritual man makes judgments about all things, but he himself is not subject to any man's judgment: 
16"For who has known the mind of the Lord that he may instruct him?" But we have the mind of Christ.

Psalm 27:14
Wait for the LORD; be strong and take heart and wait for the LORD.

Daniel 6:1-28 (I won't put this on, it's a little long)

Romans 5:15-16
15But the gift is not like the trespass. For if the many died by the trespass of the one man, how much more did God's grace and the gift that came by the grace of the one man, Jesus Christ, overflow to the many! 16Again, the gift of God is not like the result of the one man's sin: The judgment followed one sin and brought condemnation, but the gift followed many trespasses and brought justification.

1 John 5:14-15
14This is the confidence we have in approaching God: that if we ask anything according to his will, he hears us. 15And if we know that he hears usâ€”whatever we askâ€”we know that we have what we asked of him.

Mark 11:24
24Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.

If I am lead to any more bible verses, I will add them.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses (MODERATORS Please make this sticky)*

Here is today's Bible Verse

Romans 4:18-22
18Against all hope, Abraham in hope believed and so became the father of many nations, just as it had been said to him, "So shall your offspring be."[a] 19Without weakening in his faith, he faced the fact that his body was as good as deadâ€”since he was about a hundred years oldâ€”and that Sarah's womb was also dead. 20Yet he did not waver through unbelief regarding the promise of God, but was strengthened in his faith and gave glory to God, 21being fully persuaded that God had power to do what he had promised. 22This is why "it was credited to him as righteousness."


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Cocoberry... 

_The most important thing is that I complete my mission, the work that the Lord Jesus gave me.  Acts 20:24  NCV_ 

_We have been sent to speak for Christ.  2 Corinthians 5:20 NCV_ 

_You must warn [unbelievers] so they may live.  If you don't speak out to warn the wicked to stop their evil ways, they will die in their sin," says the Lord.  Ezekiel 3:18  NCV_


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 23, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Hi Cocoberry...
> 
> _The most important thing is that I complete my mission, the work that the Lord Jesus gave me.  Acts 20:24  NCV_
> 
> ...




Thanks Shimmie!

Here are today's verses

Micah 3:7-12
7 The seers will be ashamed and the diviners disgraced. They will all cover their faces because there is no answer from God." 8 But as for me, I am filled with power, with the Spirit of the LORD, and with justice and might, to declare to Jacob his transgression, to Israel his sin. 9 Hear this, you leaders of the house of Jacob, you rulers of the house of Israel, who despise justice 
and distort all that is right; 10 who build Zion with bloodshed, and Jerusalem with wickedness. 11 Her leaders judge for a bribe, her priests teach for a price, and her prophets tell fortunes for money. Yet they lean upon the LORD and say, "Is not the LORD among us? No disaster will come upon us." 12 Therefore because of you, Zion will be plowed like a field, 
Jerusalem will become a heap of rubble, the temple hill a mound overgrown with thickets.

Micah 4:11-12
11 But now many nations are gathered against you. They say, "Let her be defiled, let our eyes gloat over Zion!" 12 But they do not know the thoughts of the LORD; they do not understand his plan, he who gathers them like sheaves to the threshing floor.

Hebrews 11:1-4
1Now faith is being sure of what we hope for and certain of what we do not see. 2This is what the ancients were commended for. 3By faith we understand that the universe was formed at God's command, so that what is seen was not made out of what was visible. 4By faith Abel offered God a better sacrifice than Cain did. By faith he was commended as a righteous man, when God spoke well of his offerings. And by faith he still speaks, even though he is dead.

Psalm 43
Vindicate me, O God, 
       and plead my cause against an ungodly nation; 
       rescue me from deceitful and wicked men. 

    2 You are God my stronghold. 
       Why have you rejected me? 
       Why must I go about mourning, 
       oppressed by the enemy? 

    3 Send forth your light and your truth, 
       let them guide me; 
       let them bring me to your holy mountain, 
       to the place where you dwell. 

    4 Then will I go to the altar of God, 
       to God, my joy and my delight. 
       I will praise you with the harp, 
       O God, my God. 

    5 Why are you downcast, O my soul? 
       Why so disturbed within me? 
       Put your hope in God, 
       for I will yet praise him, 
       my Savior and my God.


----------



## planodiva (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Today I am reading Ephesians

1:19 And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his might power

3:16 That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man; 
17 That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye being rooted and grounded in love, 
18 May be able to comprehend with all saints what is the breadth, and length, and depth and height;
19 And to know the love of Christ, which passeth knowledge, that ye might be filled with all the fullness of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2006)

God blessed my heart today:

Angels, I was having a somewhat 'hectic' day and I called on God and He took care of it all for me.  Shimmie was having a little 'fretting spell.   *.* 

I'm going home to Florida in a few weeks, and I had forgotten to purchase my airline tickets  in time for the reduced rate.    Our Father God is so meriful, He took care of my airline tickets for a *fraction *of the normal cost.   Praise Him!  

I need to get a new cell phone before my trip home and He took care of that.  My current phone was whimping out on me battery wise.  I now have a new cell phone, a better model extra options and a good deal. 

Some work is being done in my home and I needed another place to hold our prayer and fellowship night.  God moved in faster than I could ask Him.   My family got together to help me with every single detail so that our prayers would not be interrupted.  The prayers will go on.. . O' Praise Him!

Then, He blessed me with these following scriptures today.  They each tie in.  

_*Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness!  You have relieved me when I was in distress; Have mercy on me and hear my prayer.*  (Psalm 4:1)_

Now is God not something or what?  He heard my prayer (my call to Him) and then He moved faster than light, and relieved me of all of my distress.  He had mercy on me and heard my prayer.   Oh how I love the Lord.  

_Offer the sacrifices of righteousness, and put your trust in the Lord.  (Psalm 4:5)_ 

_I will both lie down in peace, and sleep; For you alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety.  (Psalm 4:8) _

Yes, tonight I will lie down in peace and sleep and safety, for He has taken care of every care.   Praise God...Praise God forever and ever,  Amen.

Cocoberry, thank again so much for starting this thread.   For you know what it does?   "Coco" this thread of yours, leads me to 'participate.'  I yield to reading additional  scripture that I can share.  

God bless you, pretty lady...


----------



## shalom (Oct 3, 2006)

Good morning, afternoon and evening ladies,

Good thread thanks COCO 

Psa. 25:2 O my God, I *trust* in thee: let me not be ashamed, let not mine enemies triumph over me.

  Acts 26:18 To open their eyes, [and] to turn [them] from darkness to light, and [from] the power of Satan unto God, that they may receive *forgiveness* of sins, and inheritance among them which are sanctified by faith that is in you jesus


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 4, 2006)

2 Chronicles 7:14
14If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land. 

My favorite passage of all time!


----------



## planodiva (Oct 4, 2006)

Jeremiah 17:7  Blessed is the man that trusteth in the Lord, and whose hope the Lord is.

17:8  For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters, and that spreadeth out her roots by the river, and shall not see when heat cometh, but her leaf shall be green; and shall not be careful in the year of drought, neither shall cease from yielding fruit.  

17:9  The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked:  who can know it?  

17:10  I the Lord search the heart, I try the reins, even to give every man according to his ways, and according to the fruits of his doings.

17:14  Heal me, O Lord, and I shall be healed; save me and I shall be saved for thou art my praise


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 11, 2006)

"For he shall give his angels charge over thee, to keep thee in all thy ways. They shall bear thee up in their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone."  Psalm 91:11-12  

Thank you Lord.  I really needed this today.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello Ladies:

I am getting ready for bed, but the Lord told me to deliver these prophetic words because someone needs to hear this.

*Romans 3:9-12*
Jews and Gentiles alike are all under sin. As it is written: "There is no one righteous, not even one; there is no one who understands, no one who seeks God. All have turned away, they have together become worthless;    there is no one who does good, not even one."

*Romans 3:22-24*
This righteousness from God comes through faith in Jesus Christ to all who believe.  There is no difference, for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, and are justified freely by his grace through the redemption that came by Christ Jesus.

*Romans 4:7-8*
Blessed are they whose transgressions are forgiven, whose sins are covered.
8. Blessed is the man whose sin the Lord will never count against him.

*Galatians 3:26-*
You are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus, 27for all of you who were baptized into Christ have clothed yourselves with Christ. 28There is neither Jew nor Greek, slave nor free, male nor female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29If you belong to Christ, then you are Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise.

*Psalm 37:17-20, 23-24 *
For the power of the wicked will be broken, but the Lord upholds the righteous. 18 The days of the blameless are known to the Lord, and their inheritance will endure forever. 19 In times of disaster they will not wither; in days of famine they will enjoy plenty. 20 But the wicked will perish: The Lord's enemies will be like the beauty of the fields, they will vanish--vanish like smoke.

23 If the Lord delights in a man's way, he makes his steps firm; 24 though he stumble, he will not fall, for the Lord upholds him with his hand.

and just because we are beautiful Black/ethnic women...
*Song of Songs 6:4*
You are beautiful, my darling, as Tirzah, lovely as Jerusalem, majestic as troops with banners.  (You don't even need a husband to enjoy just this verse)

Good night ladies.  More to come tomorrow!  I heard a powerful message in church on Sunday, and will post the verses.  Simmer on this until then.


----------



## Dogmd (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for these verses!!

Love T


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 13, 2006)

Read 2 Chronicles 29 (the entire chapter).  However, I will highlight a few verses

2 Chronicles 29: 5-6
"Listen to me, Levites! Consecrate yourselves now and consecrate the temple of the LORD, the God of your fathers. Remove all defilement from the sanctuary. 6 Our fathers were unfaithful; they did evil in the eyes of the LORD our God and forsook him. They turned their faces away from the LORD's dwelling place and turned their backs on him. 

10-11
10 Now I intend to make a covenant with the LORD, the God of Israel, so that his fierce anger will turn away from us. 11 My sons, do not be negligent now, for the LORD has chosen you to stand before him and serve him, to minister before him and to burn incense."


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 13, 2006)

Proverbs 2:1-5
1 My son, if you accept my words and store up my commands within you, 2 turning your ear to wisdom and applying your heart to understanding, 3 and if you call out for insight and cry aloud for understanding, 4 and if you look for it as for silver and search for it as for hidden treasure, 5 then you will understand the fear of the LORD and find the knowledge of God.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 14, 2006)

Psalm 37 (New American Standard Bible)

Security of Those Who Trust in the LORD, and Insecurity of the Wicked.

A Psalm of David.

    1Do not fret because of evildoers,
         Be not envious toward wrongdoers. 
    2For they will wither quickly like the grass
         And fade like the green herb. 
    3Trust in the LORD and do good;
         Dwell in the land and cultivate faithfulness. 
    4Delight yourself in the LORD;
         And He will give you the desires of your heart. 
    5Commit your way to the LORD,
         Trust also in Him, and He will do it. 
    6He will bring forth your righteousness as the light
         And your judgment as the noonday. 
    7Rest in the LORD and wait patiently for Him;
         Do not fret because of him who prospers in his way,
         Because of the man who carries out wicked schemes. 
    8Cease from anger and forsake wrath;
         Do not fret; it leads only to evildoing. 
    9For evildoers will be cut off,
         But those who wait for the LORD, they will inherit the land. 
    10Yet a little while and the wicked man will be no more;
         And you will look carefully for his place and he will not be there. 
    11But the humble will inherit the land
         And will delight themselves in abundant prosperity. 
    12The wicked plots against the righteous
         And gnashes at him with his teeth. 
    13The Lord laughs at him,
         For He sees his day is coming. 
    14The wicked have drawn the sword and bent their bow
         To cast down the afflicted and the needy,
         To slay those who are upright in conduct. 
    15Their sword will enter their own heart,
         And their bows will be broken. 
    16Better is the little of the righteous
         Than the abundance of many wicked. 
    17For the arms of the wicked will be broken,
         But the LORD sustains the righteous. 
    18The LORD knows the days of the blameless,
         And their inheritance will be forever. 
    19They will not be ashamed in the time of evil,
         And in the days of famine they will have abundance. 
    20But the wicked will perish;
         And the enemies of the LORD will be like the glory of the pastures,
         They vanish--like smoke they vanish away. 
    21The wicked borrows and does not pay back,
         But the righteous is gracious and gives. 
    22For those blessed by Him will inherit the land,
         But those cursed by Him will be cut off. 
    23The steps of a man are established by the LORD,
         And He delights in his way. 
    24When he falls, he will not be hurled headlong,
         Because the LORD is the One who holds his hand. 
    25I have been young and now I am old,
         Yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken
         Or his descendants begging bread. 
    26All day long he is gracious and lends,
         And his descendants are a blessing. 
    27Depart from evil and do good,
         So you will abide forever. 
    28For the LORD loves justice
         And does not forsake His godly ones;
         They are preserved forever,
         But the descendants of the wicked will be cut off. 
    29The righteous will inherit the land
         And dwell in it forever. 
    30The mouth of the righteous utters wisdom,
         And his tongue speaks justice. 
    31The law of his God is in his heart;
         His steps do not slip. 
    32The wicked spies upon the righteous
         And seeks to kill him. 
    33The LORD will not leave him in his hand
         Or let him be condemned when he is judged. 
    34Wait for the LORD and keep His way,
         And He will exalt you to inherit the land;
         When the wicked are cut off, you will see it. 
    35I have seen a wicked, violent man
         Spreading himself like a luxuriant tree in its native soil. 
    36Then he passed away, and lo, he was no more;
         I sought for him, but he could not be found. 
    37Mark the blameless man, and behold the upright;
         For the man of peace will have a posterity. 
    38But transgressors will be altogether destroyed;
         The posterity of the wicked will be cut off. 
    39But the salvation of the righteous is from the LORD;
         He is their strength in time of trouble. 
    40The LORD helps them and delivers them;
         He delivers them from the wicked and saves them,
         Because they take refuge in Him.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 15, 2006)

Philippians 3:10-12

10 I want to know Christ and the power of his resurrection and the fellowship of sharing in his sufferings, becoming like him in his death, 11 and so, somehow, to attain to the resurrection from the dead.

Pressing on Toward the Goal 
 12 Not that I have already obtained all this, or have already been made perfect, but I press on to take hold of that for which Christ Jesus took hold of me

Philippians 4:9-13
9 Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in meâ€”put it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.

Thanks for Their Gifts 
 10 I rejoice greatly in the Lord that at last you have renewed your concern for me. Indeed, you have been concerned, but you had no opportunity to show it. 

11 I am not saying this because I am in need, for I have learned to be content whatever the circumstances. 

12 I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. 

13 I can do everything through him who gives me strength.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ephesians 4:1

Unity in the Body of Christ 
 1 As a prisoner for the Lord, then, I urge you to live a life worthy of the calling you have received.

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 16, 2006)

*1 Corinthians 15:33
33 Do not be misled: "Bad company corrupts good character."

Colossians 1:9
9 For this reason, since the day we heard about you, we have not stopped praying for you and asking God to fill you with the knowledge of his will through all spiritual wisdom and understanding.

Psalm 145:8-9
8 The LORD is gracious and compassionate, 
slow to anger and rich in love. 

9 The LORD is good to all; 
he has compassion on all he has made.

Psalm 46:1
God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble

1 John 4:7
7 Beloved, let us love one another, for love comes from God. Everyone who loves has been born of God and knows God

Proverbs 18:24

24 A man of many companions may come to ruin, 
but there is a friend who sticks closer than a brother.

Proverbs 22:24-25
24 Do not make friends with a hot-tempered man, do not associate with one easily angered, 25 or you may learn his ways and get yourself ensnared. 

Psalm 86:12
12 I will praise you, O Lord my God, with all my heart; I will glorify your name forever.*

Okay, it's really bedtime!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 17, 2006)

Be kindly affectioned one to another with brotherly love; in honour preferring one another.

Romans 12:10


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 17, 2006)

*2 Peter 1:5-8*

5 For this very reason, make every effort to add to your faith goodness; and to goodness, knowledge; 6 and to knowledge, self-control; and to self-control, perseverance; and to perseverance, godliness; 7 and to godliness, brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness, love. 8 For if you possess these qualities in increasing measure, they will keep you from being ineffective and unproductive in your knowledge of our Lord Jesus Chris


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 18, 2006)

I really needed the following Bible verse today, especially the bolded part

Philippians 4:5-8

5 Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. 

*6 Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 7 And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. *

8 Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirableâ€”if anything is excellent or praiseworthyâ€”think about such things.


----------



## planodiva (Oct 18, 2006)

Cocoberry 10

This is a powerful thread.  I needed the last two posts you put on the board.  God is really reaching me through those verses.  Thank you thank you thank you.

My mind is going a thousand different directions.  Now I am more calm.  May we all be blessed today


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 20, 2006)

Today's Themes: (1) Procrastination and Disobedience are a hindrance to God's blessings
(2) Idle Hands are the devil's playground
(3) The devil is a liar.  What God has promised you is yours, but remember the two other themes above, as they can interfere (but never completely prevent)!

Be blessed ladies

Haggai 1:5-11 (You may want to read the entire chapter, but I thought these verses said it best (or blessed  )

 5 Now this is what the LORD Almighty says: "Give careful thought to your ways. 6 You have planted much, but have harvested little. You eat, but never have enough. You drink, but never have your fill. You put on clothes, but are not warm. You earn wages, only to put them in a purse with holes in it." 

 7 This is what the LORD Almighty says: "Give careful thought to your ways. 8 Go up into the mountains and bring down timber and build the house, so that I may take pleasure in it and be honored," says the LORD. 9 "You expected much, but see, it turned out to be little. What you brought home, I blew away. Why?" declares the LORD Almighty. "Because of my house, which remains a ruin, while each of you is busy with his own house. 10 Therefore, because of you the heavens have withheld their dew and the earth its crops. 11 I called for a drought on the fields and the mountains, on the grain, the new wine, the oil and whatever the ground produces, on men and cattle, and on the labor of your hands."


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 20, 2006)

I felt inspired to post this.

*John 8:44*Satan is the Father of lies  

*Colossians 3:9-10 *
9 Do not lie to each other, since you have taken off your old self with its practices 10 and have put on the new self, which is being renewed in knowledge in the image of its Creator.

*Ephesians 4:14-15, 25 *14 Then we will no longer be infants, tossed back and forth by the waves, and blown here and there by every wind of teaching and by the cunning and craftiness of men in their deceitful scheming. *15 Instead, speaking the truth in love, we will in all things grow up into him who is the Head, that is, Christ*.

25 Therefore each of you must put off falsehood and speak truthfully to his neighbor, for we are all members of one body.


*James 5:15 *(Honesty is necessary for our healing)
15 And the prayer offered in faith will make the sick person well; the Lord will raise him up. If he has sinned, he will be forgiven.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 21, 2006)

Proverbs 13:1-5
 1 A wise son heeds his father's instruction, 
       but a mocker does not listen to rebuke. 

 2 From the fruit of his lips a man enjoys good things, 
       but the unfaithful have a craving for violence. 

 3 He who guards his lips guards his life, 
       but he who speaks rashly will come to ruin. 

 4 The sluggard craves and gets nothing, 
       but the desires of the diligent are fully satisfied. 

 5 The righteous hate what is false, 
       but the wicked bring shame and disgrace.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Proverbs 16*

1 To man belong the plans of the heart, 
       but from the LORD comes the reply of the tongue. 

 2 All a man's ways seem innocent to him, 
       but motives are weighed by the LORD. 

*3 Commit to the LORD whatever you do, 
       and your plans will succeed. *

4 The LORD works out everything for his own endsâ€” 
       even the wicked for a day of disaster. 

 5 The LORD detests all the proud of heart. 
       Be sure of this: They will not go unpunished. 

 6 Through love and faithfulness sin is atoned for; 
       through the fear of the LORD a man avoids evil. 

*7 When a man's ways are pleasing to the LORD, 
       he makes even his enemies live at peace with him*. 

 8 Better a little with righteousness 
       than much gain with injustice. 

*9 In his heart a man plans his course, 
       but the LORD determines his steps*. 

 10 The lips of a king speak as an oracle, 
       and his mouth should not betray justice. 

 11 Honest scales and balances are from the LORD; 
       all the weights in the bag are of his making. 

*12 Kings detest wrongdoing, 
       for a throne is established through righteousness*. 

*13 Kings take pleasure in honest lips; 
       they value a man who speaks the truth*. 

 14 A king's wrath is a messenger of death, 
       but a wise man will appease it. 

 15 When a king's face brightens, it means life; 
       his favor is like a rain cloud in spring. 

 16 How much better to get wisdom than gold, 
       to choose understanding rather than silver! 

 17 The highway of the upright avoids evil; 
       he who guards his way guards his life. 

 18 Pride goes before destruction, 
       a haughty spirit before a fall. 

 19 Better to be lowly in spirit and among the oppressed 
       than to share plunder with the proud. 

 20 Whoever gives heed to instruction prospers, 
       and blessed is he who trusts in the LORD. 

 21 The wise in heart are called discerning, 
       and pleasant words promote instruction. [a] 

 22 Understanding is a fountain of life to those who have it, 
       but folly brings punishment to fools. 

 23 A wise man's heart guides his mouth, 
       and his lips promote instruction. * 

 24 Pleasant words are a honeycomb, 
       sweet to the soul and healing to the bones. 

 25 There is a way that seems right to a man, 
       but in the end it leads to death. 

 26 The laborer's appetite works for him; 
       his hunger drives him on. 

 27 A scoundrel plots evil, 
       and his speech is like a scorching fire. 

 28 A perverse man stirs up dissension, 
       and a gossip separates close friends. 

 29 A violent man entices his neighbor 
       and leads him down a path that is not good. 

 30 He who winks with his eye is plotting perversity; 
       he who purses his lips is bent on evil. 

 31 Gray hair is a crown of splendor; 
       it is attained by a righteous life. 

 32 Better a patient man than a warrior, 
       a man who controls his temper than one who takes a city. 

 33 The lot is cast into the lap, 
       but its every decision is from the LORD.*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 23, 2006)

The Lord has put on my heart to post these 2 verses today.

*Proverbs 37: 23-24

23 If the LORD delights in a man's way, 
       he makes his steps firm; 

 24 though he stumble, he will not fall, 
       for the LORD upholds him with his hand*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Micah 7:19*
You will completely wipe out the evil things we've done.
You will throw all of our sins into the bottom of the sea.


----------



## planodiva (Oct 25, 2006)

From the book of Jeremiah

23:23  Am I a God at hand, saith the Lord and not a God afar?

23:24 Can any hide himself in secret places that I shall not see him?  Saith the Lord.  Do not I fill heaven and earth?  saith the Lord

23:29  Is not my word like as a fire? saith the Lord; and like a hammer that breaketh the rock in pieces?

I saw power in these scriptures letting me know my God is larger than anything I see as a challenge in my path.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 25, 2006)

planodiva said:
			
		

> From the book of Jeremiah
> 
> 23:23  Am I a God at hand, saith the Lord and not a God afar?
> 
> ...



Thank you Planodiva!

*1 John 1:9*
If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Matthew 6:21*
For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.

*Psalm 38:9*
9 All my longings lie open before you, O Lord; my sighing is not hidden from you.

*Philippians 2:13*
For it is God who works in you to will and to act according to his good purpose.                                                 

*Psalm 40:6-8*
Sacrifice and offering you did not desire, but my ears you have pierced; burnt offerings and sin offerings you did not require. Then I said, â€œHere I am, I have comeâ€”it is written about me in the scroll. I desire to do your will, O my God; your law is within my heart."


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Joel 2:23-27*

23 Be glad, O people of Zion, rejoice in the LORD your God, for he has given you the autumn rains in righteousness. He sends you abundant showers,        both autumn and spring rains, as before. 

24 The threshing floors will be filled with grain; the vats will overflow with new wine and oil. 

25 "I will repay you for the years the locusts have eatenâ€” the great locust and the young locust, the other locusts and the locust swarmâ€”my great army that I sent among you. 

26 You will have plenty to eat, until you are full, and you will praise the name of the LORD your God, who has worked wonders for you; never again will my people be shamed. 

27 Then you will know that I am in Israel, that I am the LORD your God,        and that there is no other; never again will my people be shamed.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 31, 2006)

God kept bringing this chapter of the Bible to my spirit, through others and I saw a Joyce Meyer program this morning where she spoke of it.  So I am following His pushing.

*Ephesians 6*

*Children and Parents*
1 Children, obey your parents in the Lord, for this is right. 2 "Honor your father and mother"- which is the first commandment with a promise. 3 "that it may go well with you and that you may enjoy long life on the earth." 4 Fathers, do not exasperate your children; instead, bring them up in the training and instruction of the Lord.

*Slaves and Masters*

5 Slaves obey your earthly masters with respect and fear, and with sincerity of heart, just as you would obey Christ.6 Obey them not only to win their favor when their eye is on you, but like slaves of Christ, doing the will of God from your heart. 7 Serve wholeheartedly, as if you were serving the Lord, not men, 8 because you know that the Lord will reward everyone for whatever good he does, whether he is slave or free. 

9 And masters, treat your slaves in the same way. Do not threaten them, since you know that he who is both their Master and yours is in heaven, and there is no favoritism with him.


*The Armor of God *

10 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in his mighty power. 11 Put on the full armor of God so that you can take your stand against the devil's schemes. 12For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. 13 Therefore put on the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. 14 Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness in place, 15 and with your feet fitted with the readiness that comes from the gospel of peace. 16 In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one. 17 Take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God. 18 And pray in the Spirit on all occasions with all kinds of prayers and requests. With this in mind, be alert and always keep on praying for all the saints. 

19 Pray also for me, that whenever I open my mouth, words may be given me so that I will fearlessly make known the mystery of the gospel, 20 for which I am an ambassador in chains. Pray that I may declare it fearlessly, as I should.

*Final Greetings *

 21 Tychicus, the dear brother and faithful servant in the Lord, will tell you everything, so that you also may know how I am and what I am doing. 22 I am sending him to you for this very purpose, that you may know how we are, and that he may encourage you. 

23 Peace to the brothers, and love with faith from God the Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 24 Grace to all who love our Lord Jesus Christ with an undying love.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 1, 2006)

Two different books of the Bible... One for encouragement, the other for repentance and "warning" (not in a condemnation kind of way--remember we are here to love and encourage each other).  The Holy Spirit has lead me to post both (maybe even to humble me more than any of you  

*Proverbs 3:3-6 *(A word of encouragement from the Lord and faithfulness)

3 Let love and faithfulness never leave you; 
bind them around your neck, 
write them on the tablet of your heart. 

4 Then you will win favor and a good name 
in the sight of God and man. 

5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart 
and lean not on your own understanding; 

6 in all your ways acknowledge him, 
and he will make your paths straight.

*Galatians 6:1-10* (A word of warning and the importance of doing right/humility)
1 Brothers, if someone is caught in a sin, you who are spiritual should restore him gently. But watch yourself, or you also may be tempted. *2 Carry each other's burdens, and in this way you will fulfill the law of Christ. *3 If anyone thinks he is something when he is nothing, he deceives himself. 4 Each one should test his own actions. Then he can take pride in himself, without comparing himself to somebody else, 5 for each one should carry his own load. 
* 6 Anyone who receives instruction in the word must share all good things with his instructor. *

*7 Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8The one who sows to please his sinful nature, from that nature will reap destruction; the one who sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life. 9 Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up. *10 Therefore, as we have opportunity, let us do good to all people, especially to those who belong to the family of believers.


----------



## ricochet (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for these.  I need them desperately.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 1, 2006)

micarae said:
			
		

> Thanks for these.  I need them desperately.



No problem.  I need them too  .  Here is a word for today.

Today's Theme is Conquering Fear (Being Fearless)

*Ruth 3:11 *
11 And now, my daughter, don't be afraid. I will do for you all you ask. All my fellow townsmen know that you are a woman of noble character.

*Psalm 118:6* 
6 The LORD is with me; I will not be afraid. What can man do to me?

*2 Kings 6:16*
16 "Don't be afraid," the prophet answered. "Those who are with us are more than those who are with them."

*2 Chronicles 20:17*
17 You will not have to fight this battle. Take up your positions; stand firm and see the deliverance the LORD will give you, O Judah and Jerusalem. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged. Go out to face them tomorrow, and the LORD will be with you.' "

*Isaiah 35:4*
4 say to those with fearful hearts,"Be strong, do not fear; your God will come, he will come with vengeance; with divine retribution he will come to save you."

*Luke 21:25-27*
 25 "There will be signs in the sun, moon and stars. On the earth, nations will be in anguish and perplexity at the roaring and tossing of the sea. 26 Men will faint from terror, apprehensive of what is coming on the world, for the heavenly bodies will be shaken. 27 At that time they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory.

*Psalm 3:6*
6 I will not fear the tens of thousands drawn up against me on every side.

*Psalm 27:3*
3 Though an army besiege me, my heart will not fear; though war break out against me, even then will I be confident.

*Psalm 91:5-6*
5 You will not fear the terror of night, nor the arrow that flies by day, 6 nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness, nor the plague that destroys at midday.

*Philippians 1:27-28 *
27 Whatever happens, conduct yourselves in a manner worthy of the gospel of Christ. Then, whether I come and see you or only hear about you in my absence, I will know that you stand firm in one spirit, contending as one man for the faith of the gospel 28 without being frightened in any way by those who oppose you. This is a sign to them that they will be destroyed, but that you will be savedâ€”and that by God.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 3, 2006)

Psalm 51

For the director of music. A psalm of David. When the prophet Nathan came to him after David had committed adultery with Bathsheba. 
 1 Have mercy on me, O God, 
       according to your unfailing love; 
       according to your great compassion 
       blot out my transgressions. 
 2 Wash away all my iniquity 
       and cleanse me from my sin. 

 3 For I know my transgressions, 
       and my sin is always before me. 

 4 Against you, you only, have I sinned 
       and done what is evil in your sight, 
       so that you are proved right when you speak 
       and justified when you judge. 

 5 Surely I was sinful at birth, 
       sinful from the time my mother conceived me. 

 6 Surely you desire truth in the inner parts [a] ; 
       you teach * me wisdom in the inmost place. 

 7 Cleanse me with hyssop, and I will be clean; 
       wash me, and I will be whiter than snow. 

 8 Let me hear joy and gladness; 
       let the bones you have crushed rejoice. 

 9 Hide your face from my sins 
       and blot out all my iniquity. 

 10 Create in me a pure heart, O God, 
       and renew a steadfast spirit within me. 

 11 Do not cast me from your presence 
       or take your Holy Spirit from me. 

 12 Restore to me the joy of your salvation 
       and grant me a willing spirit, to sustain me. 

 13 Then I will teach transgressors your ways, 
       and sinners will turn back to you. 

 14 Save me from bloodguilt, O God, 
       the God who saves me, 
       and my tongue will sing of your righteousness. 

 15 O Lord, open my lips, 
       and my mouth will declare your praise. 

 16 You do not delight in sacrifice, or I would bring it; 
       you do not take pleasure in burnt offerings. 

 17 The sacrifices of God are [c] a broken spirit; 
       a broken and contrite heart, 
       O God, you will not despise. 

 18 In your good pleasure make Zion prosper; 
       build up the walls of Jerusalem. 

 19 Then there will be righteous sacrifices, 
       whole burnt offerings to delight you; 
       then bulls will be offered on your altar.*


----------



## shalom (Nov 3, 2006)

My bit of inspiration.  I hope somebody is encouraged.

Psa. 4:8 - I will both lay me down in *peace*, and sleep: for thou, LORD, only makest me dwell in safety.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Proverbs 3:6 *
in all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make your paths straight

*John 15:5*
"I am the vine; you are the branches. If a man remains in me and I in him, he will bear much fruit; apart from me you can do nothing"

*Revelation 3:8 *
I know your deeds. See, I have placed before you an open door that no one can shut. I know that you have little strength, yet you have kept my word and have not denied my name.

*Psalm 86:17*
Give me a sign of your goodness, that my enemies may see it and be put to shame, for you, O LORD, have helped me and comforted me.

*Psalm 66:18-20*
18 If I had cherished sin in my heart, 
       the Lord would not have listened; 

19 but God has surely listened 
       and heard my voice in prayer. 

20 Praise be to God, 
       who has not rejected my prayer 
       or withheld his love from me!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 17, 2006)

Matthew 13:16-30

16But blessed are your eyes because they see, and your ears because they hear. 17For I tell you the truth, many prophets and righteous men longed to see what you see but did not see it, and to hear what you hear but did not hear it. 

 18"Listen then to what the parable of the sower means: 19When anyone hears the message about the kingdom and does not understand it, the evil one comes and snatches away what was sown in his heart. This is the seed sown along the path. 20The one who received the seed that fell on rocky places is the man who hears the word and at once receives it with joy. 21But since he has no root, he lasts only a short time. When trouble or persecution comes because of the word, he quickly falls away. 22The one who received the seed that fell among the thorns is the man who hears the word, but the worries of this life and the deceitfulness of wealth choke it, making it unfruitful. 23But the one who received the seed that fell on good soil is the man who hears the word and understands it. He produces a crop, yielding a hundred, sixty or thirty times what was sown."

The Parable of the Weeds 
 24Jesus told them another parable: "The kingdom of heaven is like a man who sowed good seed in his field. 25But while everyone was sleeping, his enemy came and sowed weeds among the wheat, and went away. 26When the wheat sprouted and formed heads, then the weeds also appeared. 
 27"The owner's servants came to him and said, 'Sir, didn't you sow good seed in your field? Where then did the weeds come from?' 

 28" 'An enemy did this,' he replied. 
      "The servants asked him, 'Do you want us to go and pull them up?' 

 29" 'No,' he answered, 'because while you are pulling the weeds, you may root up the wheat with them. 30Let both grow together until the harvest. At that time I will tell the harvesters: First collect the weeds and tie them in bundles to be burned; then gather the wheat and bring it into my barn.' "


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 20, 2006)

Matthew 6:31
31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?'

Isaiah 55:8-12
8 "For my thoughts are not your thoughts, 
       neither are your ways my ways," 
       declares the LORD. 

 9 "As the heavens are higher than the earth, 
       so are my ways higher than your ways 
       and my thoughts than your thoughts. 

 10 As the rain and the snow 
       come down from heaven, 
       and do not return to it 
       without watering the earth 
       and making it bud and flourish, 
       so that it yields seed for the sower and bread for the eater, 

 11 so is my word that goes out from my mouth: 
       It will not return to me empty, 
       but will accomplish what I desire 
       and achieve the purpose for which I sent it. 

 12 You will go out in joy 
       and be led forth in peace; 
       the mountains and hills 
       will burst into song before you, 
       and all the trees of the field 
       will clap their hands.


Deuteronomy 29:29
29 The secret things belong to the LORD our God, but the things revealed belong to us and to our children forever, that we may follow all the words of this law.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 29, 2006)

*1 Corinthians 10:13*
13No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it.


*Luke 12:13-26*

*The Parable of the Rich Fool * 
13 Someone in the crowd said to him, "Teacher, tell my brother to divide the inheritance with me." 
 14 Jesus replied, "Man, who appointed me a judge or an arbiter between you?" 15Then he said to them, "Watch out! Be on your guard against all kinds of greed; a man's life does not consist in the abundance of his possessions." 

 16 And he told them this parable: "The ground of a certain rich man produced a good crop. 17He thought to himself, 'What shall I do? I have no place to store my crops.' 

18 "Then he said, 'This is what I'll do. I will tear down my barns and build bigger ones, and there I will store all my grain and my goods. 19 And I'll say to myself, "You have plenty of good things laid up for many years. Take life easy; eat, drink and be merry." ' 

20 "But God said to him, 'You fool! This very night your life will be demanded from you. Then who will get what you have prepared for yourself?' 

21"This is how it will be with anyone who stores up things for himself but is not rich toward God."

*Do Not Worry* 
22 Then Jesus said to his disciples: "Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat; or about your body, what you will wear. 23 Life is more than food, and the body more than clothes. 24 Consider the ravens: They do not sow or reap, they have no storeroom or barn; yet God feeds them. And how much more valuable you are than birds! 25 Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life[a]? 26 Since you cannot do this very little thing, why do you worry about the rest?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Scriptures on the Rapture (no one get scared now  )*

*1 Thessalonians 4:13-17 *
"Brothers, we do not want you to be ignorant about those who fall asleep, or to grieve like the rest of men, who have not hope. We believe that Jesus died and rose again and so we believe that God will bring with Jesus those who have fallen asleep in him. According to the Lordâ€™s own word, we tell you that we who are still alive, who are left till the coming of the Lord, will certainly not precede those who have fallen asleep. For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. After that, we who are still alive and are left will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever." 

*1 Corinthians 15:51-53 *
"Listen, I tell you a mystery: We will not all sleep, but we will all be changed- in a flash, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, the dead will be raised imperishable, and we will be changed. For the perishable must clothe itself with the imperishable, and the mortal with immortality." 

*John 14:3 *
"And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am." 

*Matthew 26:29 *
"I tell you, I will not drink of this fruit of the vine from now on until that day when I drink it anew with you in my Fatherâ€™s kingdom." 

*1 Corinthians 11:26 *
"For whenever you eat this bread and drink this cup, you proclaim the Lordâ€™s death until He comes." 

*Thessalonians 2:1 *
"Concerning the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ and our being gathered to him, we ask you, brothers, not to become easily unsettled or alarmed by some prophecy, report or letter supposed to have come from us, saying that the day of the Lord has already come." 

*Jude 14 *
"Enoch, the seventh from Adam, prophesied about these men: "See, the Lord is coming with thousands upon thousands of his holy ones (saints KJV) to judge everyone, and to convict all the ungodly of all the ungodly acts they have done in the ungodly way, and of all the harsh words ungodly sinners have spoken against him." 

*1 Thessalonians 3:13 *
"May he strengthen your hearts so that you will be blameless and holy in the presence of our God and Father when our Lord Jesus comes with all his holy ones."


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Managing Stress--Some scriptures*

*1 Peter 5:7 *
"Casting all your anxiety on Him, because He cares for you."

*1 Corinthians 10:13 *
"No temptation has overtaken you but such as is common to man; and God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will provide the way of escape also, so that you will be able to endure it."

*Proverbs 12:25 *
"Anxiety in a man's heart weighs it down, but a good word makes it glad."

*Matthew 5:16 *
"Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven."

*1 Thessalonians 5:18 *
"In everything give thanks; for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus."

*Psalm 46:1-3* 
"God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble. Therefore we will not fear, though the earth should change and though the mountains slip into the heart of the sea; though its waters roar and foam, though the mountains quake at its swelling pride."

*Psalm 9:9-10 *
"The LORD also will be a stronghold for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble; and those who know Your name will put their trust in You, for You, O LORD, have not forsaken those who seek You."

*Psalm 121:1-8 *
  "I will lift up my eyes to the mountains; from whence shall my help come? My help comes from the LORD, who made heaven and earth. He will not allow your foot to slip; He who keeps you will not slumber. Behold, He who keeps Israel will neither slumber nor sleep. 
    "The LORD is your keeper; the LORD is your shade on your right hand. The sun will not smite you by day, nor the moon by night. The LORD will protect you from all evil; He will keep your soul. The LORD will guard your going out and your coming in from this time forth and forever."


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 11, 2006)

*2 Corinthians 12:1-10*

1 I must go on boasting. Although there is nothing to be gained, I will go on to visions and revelations from the Lord. 2 I know a man in Christ who fourteen years ago was caught up to the third heaven. Whether it was in the body or out of the body I do not knowâ€”God knows. 3 And I know that this manâ€”whether in the body or apart from the body I do not know, but God knowsâ€” 4 was caught up to paradise. He heard inexpressible things, things that man is not permitted to tell. 5 I will boast about a man like that, but I will not boast about myself, except about my weaknesses. 6 Even if I should choose to boast, I would not be a fool, because I would be speaking the truth. But I refrain, so no one will think more of me than is warranted by what I do or say. 

7 To keep me from becoming conceited because of these surpassingly great revelations, there was given me a thorn in my flesh, a messenger of Satan, to torment me. 8 Three times I pleaded with the Lord to take it away from me. 9 But he said to me, *"My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness." *Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ's power may rest on me. 10 That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies:

I really needed the following word on loving your neighbors as yourself.  I admit, sometimes it's a struggle for me.

*1 John 4*

God's Love and Ours 
 7Dear friends, let us love one another, for love comes from God. Everyone who loves has been born of God and knows God. 8Whoever does not love does not know God, because God is love. 9This is how God showed his love among us: He sent his one and only Son* into the world that we might live through him. 10This is love: not that we loved God, but that he loved us and sent his Son as an atoning sacrifice for[c] our sins. 11Dear friends, since God so loved us, we also ought to love one another. 12No one has ever seen God; but if we love one another, God lives in us and his love is made complete in us. 
 13We know that we live in him and he in us, because he has given us of his Spirit. 14And we have seen and testify that the Father has sent his Son to be the Savior of the world. 15If anyone acknowledges that Jesus is the Son of God, God lives in him and he in God. 16And so we know and rely on the love God has for us. 
      God is love. Whoever lives in love lives in God, and God in him. 17In this way, love is made complete among us so that we will have confidence on the day of judgment, because in this world we are like him. 18There is no fear in love. But perfect love drives out fear, because fear has to do with punishment. The one who fears is not made perfect in love. 

 19We love because he first loved us. 20If anyone says, "I love God," yet hates his brother, he is a liar. For anyone who does not love his brother, whom he has seen, cannot love God, whom he has not seen. 21And he has given us this command: Whoever loves God must also love his brother.*


----------



## gn1g (Dec 21, 2006)

No worries Ladies, God is YET GOD!!!


Psalms 138:8

"*The Lord will perfect that which concerns me;* Your mercy and loving-kindness, O Lord, endure forever--forsake not the works of Your own hands


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry it's been so long since I've last posted ladies.  But new verses for the new year!

Esther 4:1-16

*Mordecai Persuades Esther to Help *
 1 When Mordecai learned of all that had been done, he tore his clothes, put on sackcloth and ashes, and went out into the city, wailing loudly and bitterly. 2 But he went only as far as the king's gate, because no one clothed in sackcloth was allowed to enter it. 3 In every province to which the edict and order of the king came, there was great mourning among the Jews, with fasting, weeping and wailing. Many lay in sackcloth and ashes. 
 4 When Esther's maids and eunuchs came and told her about Mordecai, she was in great distress. She sent clothes for him to put on instead of his sackcloth, but he would not accept them. 5 Then Esther summoned Hathach, one of the king's eunuchs assigned to attend her, and ordered him to find out what was troubling Mordecai and why. 

 6 So Hathach went out to Mordecai in the open square of the city in front of the king's gate. 7 Mordecai told him everything that had happened to him, including the exact amount of money Haman had promised to pay into the royal treasury for the destruction of the Jews. 8 He also gave him a copy of the text of the edict for their annihilation, which had been published in Susa, to show to Esther and explain it to her, and he told him to urge her to go into the king's presence to beg for mercy and plead with him for her people. 

 9 Hathach went back and reported to Esther what Mordecai had said. 10 Then she instructed him to say to Mordecai, 11 "All the king's officials and the people of the royal provinces know that for any man or woman who approaches the king in the inner court without being summoned the king has but one law: that he be put to death. The only exception to this is for the king to extend the gold scepter to him and spare his life. But thirty days have passed since I was called to go to the king." 

 12 When Esther's words were reported to Mordecai, 13 he sent back this answer: "Do not think that because you are in the king's house you alone of all the Jews will escape. 14 For if you remain silent at this time, relief and deliverance for the Jews will arise from another place, but you and your father's family will perish. And who knows but that you have come to royal position for such a time as this?" 

 15 Then Esther sent this reply to Mordecai: 16 "Go, gather together all the Jews who are in Susa, and fast for me. Do not eat or drink for three days, night or day. I and my maids will fast as you do. When this is done, I will go to the king, even though it is against the law. And if I perish, I perish."


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Joshua 5:1*

Now when all the Amorite kings west of the Jordan and all the Canaanite kings along the coast heard how the LORD had dried up the Jordan before the Israelites until we had crossed over, their hearts melted and they no longer had the courage to face the Israelites. 

*Joshua 4:13-15 The Fall of Jericho * 

13 Now when Joshua was near Jericho, he looked up and saw a man standing in front of him with a drawn sword in his hand. Joshua went up to him and asked, "Are you for us or for our enemies?" 
 14 "Neither," he replied, "but as commander of the army of the LORD I have now come." Then Joshua fell facedown to the ground in reverence, and asked him, "What message does my Lord [d] have for his servant?" 

 15 The commander of the LORD's army replied, "Take off your sandals, for the place where you are standing is holy." And Joshua did so.

*Joshua 6:1*

1 Now Jericho was tightly shut up because of the Israelites. No one went out and no one came in.


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 18, 2007)

*Proverbs 31:10 - 31*

This scripture make me proud of who I AM, a daughter of God!

The Virtuous Wife
    10 Who* can find a virtuous[c] wife? 
      For her worth is far above rubies. 
       11 The heart of her husband safely trusts her; 
      So he will have no lack of gain. 
       12 She does him good and not evil 
      All the days of her life. 
       13 She seeks wool and flax, 
      And willingly works with her hands. 
       14 She is like the merchant ships, 
      She brings her food from afar. 
       15 She also rises while it is yet night, 
      And provides food for her household, 
      And a portion for her maidservants. 
       16 She considers a field and buys it; 
      From her profits she plants a vineyard. 
       17 She girds herself with strength, 
      And strengthens her arms. 
       18 She perceives that her merchandise is good, 
      And her lamp does not go out by night. 
       19 She stretches out her hands to the distaff, 
      And her hand holds the spindle. 
       20 She extends her hand to the poor, 
      Yes, she reaches out her hands to the needy. 
       21 She is not afraid of snow for her household, 
      For all her household is clothed with scarlet. 
       22 She makes tapestry for herself; 
      Her clothing is fine linen and purple. 
       23 Her husband is known in the gates, 
      When he sits among the elders of the land. 
       24 She makes linen garments and sells them,
      And supplies sashes for the merchants. 
       25 Strength and honor are her clothing; 
      She shall rejoice in time to come. 
       26 She opens her mouth with wisdom, 
      And on her tongue is the law of kindness. 
       27 She watches over the ways of her household, 
      And does not eat the bread of idleness. 
       28 Her children rise up and call her blessed; 
      Her husband also, and he praises her: 
       29 â€œ Many daughters have done well, 
      But you excel them all.â€ 
       30 Charm is deceitful and beauty is passing, 
      But a woman who fears the LORD, she shall be praised. 
       31 Give her of the fruit of her hands, 
      And let her own works praise her in the gates.*


----------



## Royal Glory (Feb 4, 2007)

My favorite is
Jer 29:11 (KJV):
For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

What a blessing...a reminder that our steps are ordered!


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Feb 6, 2007)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> *Proverbs 31:10 - 31*
> 
> This scripture make me proud of who I AM, a daughter of God!
> 
> ...


*

Oh thank you LORD!!!!! I needed this!! As being a newlywed (my 1 year anniversary was December 21st) and a Navy wife, it can get really hard...*


----------



## thiccknlong (Mar 3, 2007)

Royal Glory said:
			
		

> My favorite is
> Jer 29:11 (KJV):
> For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.
> 
> What a blessing...a reminder that our steps are ordered!


 
Thanks to all you ladies and especially the thread originator. This one...
Jer 29:11 (KJV):
For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end....hit me at heart.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 8, 2007)

*1 Thessalonians 4*
Living to Please God 
 1Finally, brothers, we instructed you how to live in order to please God, as in fact you are living. Now we ask you and urge you in the Lord Jesus to do this more and more. 2For you know what instructions we gave you by the authority of the Lord Jesus. 
 3It is God's will that you should be sanctified: that you should avoid sexual immorality; 4that each of you should learn to control his own body[a] in a way that is holy and honorable, 5not in passionate lust like the heathen, who do not know God; 6and that in this matter no one should wrong his brother or take advantage of him. The Lord will punish men for all such sins, as we have already told you and warned you. 7For God did not call us to be impure, but to live a holy life. 8Therefore, he who rejects this instruction does not reject man but God, who gives you his Holy Spirit. 

 9Now about brotherly love we do not need to write to you, for you yourselves have been taught by God to love each other. 10And in fact, you do love all the brothers throughout Macedonia. Yet we urge you, brothers, to do so more and more. 

 11Make it your ambition to lead a quiet life, to mind your own business and to work with your hands, just as we told you, 12so that your daily life may win the respect of outsiders and so that you will not be dependent on anybody.

The Coming of the Lord 
 13Brothers, we do not want you to be ignorant about those who fall asleep, or to grieve like the rest of men, who have no hope. 14We believe that Jesus died and rose again and so we believe that God will bring with Jesus those who have fallen asleep in him. 15According to the Lord's own word, we tell you that we who are still alive, who are left till the coming of the Lord, will certainly not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17After that, we who are still alive and are left will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever. 18Therefore encourage each other with these words.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 22, 2007)

*1 John 5:18-21*
18We know that anyone born of God does not continue to sin; the one who was born of God keeps him safe, and the evil one cannot harm him. 19We know that we are children of God, and that the whole world is under the control of the evil one. 20We know also that the Son of God has come and has given us understanding, so that we may know him who is true. And we are in him who is trueâ€”even in his Son Jesus Christ. He is the true God and eternal life. 

21Dear children, keep yourselves from idols.

*Psalm 37: 23-24*

23 If the LORD delights in a man's way, he makes his steps firm; 

24 though he stumble, he will not fall, for the LORD upholds him with his hand.


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 1, 2007)

*Mark 11:19-25*

19When evening came, they[a] went out of the city.

*The Withered Fig Tree * 
20In the morning, as they went along, they saw the fig tree withered from the roots. 21Peter remembered and said to Jesus, "Rabbi, look! The fig tree you cursed has withered!" 
 22"Have faith in God," Jesus answered. 23"I tell you the truth, if anyone says to this mountain, 'Go, throw yourself into the sea,' and does not doubt in his heart but believes that what he says will happen, it will be done for him. 24Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours. 25And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive him, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins."


----------



## Kiadodie (Jun 25, 2007)

Royal Glory said:
			
		

> My favorite is
> *Jer 29:11 (KJV):*
> *For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.*
> 
> What a blessing...a reminder that our steps are ordered!


 
Thank you for this! This is what I needed to hear today


----------



## gn1g (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's a good one: Matt 7:3-5

3"*Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye?* 4How can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? 5You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother's eye.


----------



## Ivie184 (Oct 16, 2007)

* Big thanks to cocoberry for starting this thread and to the other ladies who have contributed. *
*Just wanted to share my favorite:  Proverbs 3:5-6 (KJV):*
* Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. ** In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths*


----------



## TinyT (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been meditating and practicing the blessed instruction in the following scriptures:

*1 Thessalonians 5: 16 - 18 (New Living Translation)*

16 Always be joyful.
17 Never stop praying.
18 Be thankful in all circumstances, for this is God’s will for you who belong to Christ Jesus.

This morning I woke up and read the passage from my notebook and truly thanked God for the ability to pray and find instruction through his word that will prosper my life. I am storing these words in my heart, because being joyful in all times isnt so easy, but I am making a commitment. I pray that everlasting joy will come to the readers of this message. I hope that God will stir us all up to pray more each day according to his word. I am sure that if we are thankful more often in all times God will restore those broken areas of our lives and elevate us to new levels. Okay now I am going to get back to work. Lunch break over


----------



## gn1g (Feb 24, 2008)

Scripture that feel in my spirit 2 days ago:

Ps 34:7

The Angel of the Lord encampeth around about them that fear Him and delivers them.


Glory to God.  God has given His angel a charge to encamp around about me!  Deliverance is mine.  Thank God cause to be truthful I am tired spiritual warfare ain't for the faint at heart!


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 6, 2008)

Deut. 11:24-28 
24"(A)Every place on which the sole of your foot treads shall be yours; (B)your border will be from the wilderness to Lebanon, and from the river, the river Euphrates, as far as [a]the western sea. 
 25"(C)No man will be able to stand before you; the LORD your God will lay the dread of you and the fear of you on all the land on which you set foot, as He has spoken to you. 
 26"(D)See, I am setting before you today a blessing and a curse: 
 27the (E)blessing, if you listen to the commandments of the LORD your God, which I am commanding you today;  28and the (F)curse, if you do not listen to the commandments of the LORD your God, but turn aside from the way which I am commanding you today, by following other gods which you have not known.


----------



## Aviah (Jul 2, 2008)

One that carried me through a situation recently:
5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart, 
      And lean not on your own understanding; 
       6 In all your ways acknowledge Him, 
      And He shall direct[a] your paths. 
       7 Do not be wise in your own eyes; 
      Fear the LORD and depart from evil. 
Proverbs 3:5-7 (New King James Version)


----------



## Deszdamona (Aug 20, 2008)

one of my favorites.  Really trying to live by this as a young christian woman--need a little prayer on the kindness being constantly on my lips.erplexed



MonaRae said:


> *Proverbs 31:10 - 31*
> 
> This scripture make me proud of who I AM, a daughter of God!
> 
> ...


----------



## twilight80 (Sep 6, 2008)

I would suggest that everyone read a chapter in Proverbs everyday. There are 30 chapters in that book. Example today is the 6th, read the sixth chapter, tomorrow is the 7th, read the 7th chapter and so on. 
Proverbs is directing you on how to live life and how to aquire wisdom. My family reads a chapter from this book every day. We have the contempary english version and it helps so much in understanding the verses.


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 25, 2008)

My verse for today:

1 Peter 5:5-6...

5 Likewise, ye younger, submit yourselves unto the elder. Yeah, all of you be subject on to another, and be clothed with humility: for God resisteth the proud, and giveth grace to the humble.
6 Humble yourselves therfore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time.


----------



## planodiva (Sep 27, 2008)

Philippians 1:6  Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ

1:9  And this I pray, that your love abound yet more and more in knowledge and in all judgement

1:10  That ye may approve things that are excellent; that ye may be sincere and without offense till the day of Christ


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 26, 2008)

Luke 11

33 “No one, when he has lit a lamp, puts _it_ in a secret place or under a basket, but on a lampstand, that those who come in may see the light. 34 The lamp of the body is the eye. Therefore, *when your eye is good*, your whole body also is full of light. But when _your eye_ is bad, your body also _is_ full of darkness. 35 Therefore take heed that the light which is in you is not darkness. 36 If then your whole body _is_ full of light, having no part dark, _the_ whole _body_ will be full of light, as when the bright shining of a lamp gives you light.”


*I believe this verse is literall in a spiritual sense, so let's look at all things with a pure eye.*


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/8/2009*

*Psalm 1*

*The Way of the Righteous and the End of the Ungodly*

  Blessed _is_ the man
  Who walks not in the counsel of the ungodly,  
  Nor stands in the path of sinners,  
  Nor sits in the seat of the scornful;
  But his delight _is_ in the law of the LORD,
  And in His law he meditates day and night.
  He shall be like a tree
  Planted by the rivers of water,  
  That brings forth its fruit in its season,  
  Whose leaf also shall not wither;  
  And whatever he does shall prosper.  
  The ungodly _are_ not so,
  But _are_ like the chaff which the wind drives away.
  Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgment,
  Nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous.  
  For the LORD knows the way of the righteous,                                       But the way of the ungodly shall perish.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/9/09*

*Psalm 2*

*The Messiah’s Triumph and Kingdom*

  Why do the nations rage,
  And the people plot a vain thing?
  The kings of the earth set themselves,
  And the rulers take counsel together,  
  Against the LORD and against His Anointed, _saying,_
  “Let us break Their bonds in pieces
   And cast away Their cords from us.”  

  He who sits in the heavens shall laugh;
  The Lord shall hold them in derision.
  Then He shall speak to them in His wrath,
  And distress them in His deep displeasure:
  “Yet I have set My King
   On My holy hill of Zion.”  

  “I will declare the decree:
  The LORD has said to Me,  
  ‘You _are_ My Son,  
  Today I have begotten You.
  Ask of Me, and I will give _You_
  The nations _for_ Your inheritance,  
  And the ends of the earth _for_ Your possession.
  You shall break[a] them with a rod of iron;
  You shall dash them to pieces like a potter’s vessel.’”  

 Now therefore, be wise, O kings;
 Be instructed, you judges of the earth.
 Serve the LORD with fear,
 And rejoice with trembling.
 Kiss the Son,[b] lest He[c] be angry,
 And you perish _in_ the way,  
 When His wrath is kindled but a little.  
 Blessed _are_ all those who put their trust in Him.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 10, 2009)

*Psalm 3*

*A Psalm of David when he fled from Absalom his son.*

  LORD, how they have increased who trouble me!
  Many _are_ they who rise up against me.
  Many _are_ they who say of me,
  “_There is_ no help for him in God.”  Selah  

  But You, O LORD, _are_ a shield for me,
  My glory and the One who lifts up my head.
  I cried to the LORD with my voice,
  And He heard me from His holy hill.  Selah  

  I lay down and slept;
  I awoke, for the LORD sustained me.
  I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people
  Who have set _themselves_ against me all around.  

  Arise, O LORD;
  Save me, O my God!  
  For You have struck all my enemies on the cheekbone;  
  You have broken the teeth of the ungodly.
  Salvation _belongs_ to the LORD.
  Your blessing _is_ upon Your people.  Selah


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/11/09*

*Psalm 4*

*  To the Chief Musician. With stringed instruments. A Psalm of David.*

  Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness!
  You have relieved me in _my_ distress;  
  Have mercy on me, and hear my prayer.  

  How long, O you sons of men,
_Will you turn_ my glory to shame?  
_How long_ will you love worthlessness  
_And_ seek falsehood?  Selah  
  But know that the LORD has set apart for Himself him who is godly;
  The LORD will hear when I call to Him.  

  Be angry, and do not sin.
  Meditate within your heart on your bed, and be still.  Selah  
  Offer the sacrifices of righteousness,
  And put your trust in the LORD.  

_There are_ many who say,
  “Who will show us _any_ good?”  
  LORD, lift up the light of Your countenance upon us.
  You have put gladness in my heart,
  More than in the season that their grain and wine increased.
  I will both lie down in peace, and sleep;
  For You alone, O LORD, make me dwell in safety.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/12/09*

*Psalm 5*

*  To the Chief Musician. With flutes. A Psalm of David.*

  Give ear to my words, O LORD,
  Consider my meditation.
  Give heed to the voice of my cry,
  My King and my God,  
  For to You I will pray.
  My voice You shall hear in the morning, O LORD;
  In the morning I will direct _it_ to You,  
  And I will look up.  

  For You _are_ not a God who takes pleasure in wickedness,
  Nor shall evil dwell with You.
  The boastful shall not stand in Your sight;
  You hate all workers of iniquity.
  You shall destroy those who speak falsehood;
  The LORD abhors the bloodthirsty and deceitful man.  

  But as for me, I will come into Your house in the multitude of Your mercy;
  In fear of You I will worship toward Your holy temple.
  Lead me, O LORD, in Your righteousness because of my enemies;
  Make Your way straight before my face.  

  For _there is_ no faithfulness in their mouth;
  Their inward part _is_ destruction;  
  Their throat _is_ an open tomb;  
  They flatter with their tongue.
  Pronounce them guilty, O God!
  Let them fall by their own counsels;  
  Cast them out in the multitude of their transgressions,  
  For they have rebelled against You.  

  But let all those rejoice who put their trust in You;
  Let them ever shout for joy, because You defend them;  
  Let those also who love Your name  
  Be joyful in You.
  For You, O LORD, will bless the righteous;
  With favor You will surround him as _with_ a shield.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/13/09*

*Psalm 6*

*  To the Chief Musician. With stringed instruments. On an eight-stringed harp.   A Psalm of David.*

  O LORD, do not rebuke me in Your anger,
  Nor chasten me in Your hot displeasure.
  Have mercy on me, O LORD, for I _am_ weak;
  O LORD, heal me, for my bones are troubled.
  My soul also is greatly troubled;
  But You, O LORD—how long?  

  Return, O LORD, deliver me!
  Oh, save me for Your mercies’ sake!
  For in death _there is_ no remembrance of You;
  In the grave who will give You thanks?  

  I am weary with my groaning;
  All night I make my bed swim;  
  I drench my couch with my tears.
  My eye wastes away because of grief;
  It grows old because of all my enemies.  

  Depart from me, all you workers of iniquity;
  For the LORD has heard the voice of my weeping.
  The LORD has heard my supplication;
  The LORD will receive my prayer.
  Let all my enemies be ashamed and greatly troubled;
  Let them turn back _and_ be ashamed suddenly.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/14/09*

*Psalm 6*

*   For the director of music. With stringed instruments. According to sheminith.*

*   A psalm of David. *

  O LORD, do not rebuke me in your anger 
  or discipline me in your wrath.   

  Be merciful to me, LORD, for I am faint; 
  O LORD, heal me, for my bones are in agony. 


  My soul is in anguish. 
  How long, O LORD, how long? 


  Turn, O LORD, and deliver me; 
  save me because of your unfailing love. 


  No one remembers you when he is dead. 
  Who praises you from the grave? 


  I am worn out from groaning; 
  all night long I flood my bed with weeping 
  and drench my couch with tears. 


  My eyes grow weak with sorrow; 
  they fail because of all my foes. 


  Away from me, all you who do evil, 
  for the LORD has heard my weeping. 


  The LORD has heard my cry for mercy; 
  the LORD accepts my prayer. 


  All my enemies will be ashamed and dismayed; 
  they will turn back in sudden disgrace.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/14/09*

*Psalm 7 (Sorry about the wrong one this morning)
*

*  A Meditation of David, which he sang to the LORD concerning the words of     Cush, a Benjamite.*

  O LORD my God, in You I put my trust;
  Save me from all those who persecute me;  
  And deliver me,
  Lest they tear me like a lion,
  Rending _me_ in pieces, while _there is_ none to deliver.  

  O LORD my God, if I have done this:
  If there is iniquity in my hands,
  If I have repaid evil to him who was at peace with me,
  Or have plundered my enemy without cause,
  Let the enemy pursue me and overtake _me;_
  Yes, let him trample my life to the earth,  
  And lay my honor in the dust.  Selah  

  Arise, O LORD, in Your anger;
  Lift Yourself up because of the rage of my enemies;  
  Rise up for me _to_ the judgment You have commanded!
  So the congregation of the peoples shall surround You;
  For their sakes, therefore, return on high.
  The LORD shall judge the peoples;
  Judge me, O LORD, according to my righteousness,  
  And according to my integrity within me.  

  Oh, let the wickedness of the wicked come to an end,
  But establish the just;  
  For the righteous God tests the hearts and minds.
  My defense _is_ of God,
  Who saves the upright in heart.  

  God _is_ a just judge,
  And God is angry _with the wicked_ every day.
  If he does not turn back,
  He will sharpen His sword;  
  He bends His bow and makes it ready.
  He also prepares for Himself instruments of death;
  He makes His arrows into fiery shafts.  

  Behold, _the wicked_ brings forth iniquity;
  Yes, he conceives trouble and brings forth falsehood.
  He made a pit and dug it out,
  And has fallen into the ditch _which_ he made.
  His trouble shall return upon his own head,
  And his violent dealing shall come down on his own crown.  

  I will praise the LORD according to His righteousness,
  And will sing praise to the name of the LORD Most High.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/15/09*

*Psalm 8*

*  To the Chief Musician. On the instrument of Gath. A Psalm of David.*

  O LORD, our Lord,
  How excellent _is_ Your name in all the earth,  
  Who have set Your glory above the heavens!  

  Out of the mouth of babes and nursing infants
  You have ordained strength,  
  Because of Your enemies,  
  That You may silence the enemy and the avenger.  

  When I consider Your heavens, the work of Your fingers,
  The moon and the stars, which You have ordained,
  What is man that You are mindful of him,
  And the son of man that You visit him?
  For You have made him a little lower than the angels,
  And You have crowned him with glory and honor.  

  You have made him to have dominion over the works of Your hands;
  You have put all _things_ under his feet,
  All sheep and oxen—
  Even the beasts of the field,
  The birds of the air,
  And the fish of the sea  
  That pass through the paths of the seas.  

  O LORD, our Lord,
  How excellent _is_ Your name in all the earth!


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/16/09*

*Psalm 9*

*  To the Chief Musician. To the tune of “Death of the Son.” A Psalm of David.*

  I will praise _You,_ O LORD, with my whole heart;
  I will tell of all Your marvelous works.
  I will be glad and rejoice in You;
  I will sing praise to Your name, O Most High.  

  When my enemies turn back,
  They shall fall and perish at Your presence.
  For You have maintained my right and my cause;
  You sat on the throne judging in righteousness.
  You have rebuked the nations,
  You have destroyed the wicked;  
  You have blotted out their name forever and ever.  

  O enemy, destructions are finished forever!
  And you have destroyed cities;  
  Even their memory has perished.
  But the LORD shall endure forever;
  He has prepared His throne for judgment.
  He shall judge the world in righteousness,
  And He shall administer judgment for the peoples in uprightness.  

  The LORD also will be a refuge for the oppressed,
  A refuge in times of trouble.
  And those who know Your name will put their trust in You;
  For You, LORD, have not forsaken those who seek You.  

  Sing praises to the LORD, who dwells in Zion!
  Declare His deeds among the people.
  When He avenges blood, He remembers them;
  He does not forget the cry of the humble.  

  Have mercy on me, O LORD!
  Consider my trouble from those who hate me,  
  You who lift me up from the gates of death,
  That I may tell of all Your praise
  In the gates of the daughter of Zion.  
  I will rejoice in Your salvation.  

  The nations have sunk down in the pit _which_ they made;
  In the net which they hid, their own foot is caught.
  The LORD is known _by_ the judgment He executes;
  The wicked is snared in the work of his own hands.*   Meditation.  Selah  *


  The wicked shall be turned into hell,
_And_ all the nations that forget God.
  For the needy shall not always be forgotten;
  The expectation of the poor shall _not_ perish forever.  

  Arise, O LORD,
  Do not let man prevail;  
  Let the nations be judged in Your sight.
  Put them in fear, O LORD,
_That_ the nations may know themselves _to be but_ men.  Selah


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/17/09*

*Psalm 10*

*   A Song of Confidence in God’s Triumph over Evil*

  Why do You stand afar off, O LORD?
_Why_ do You hide in times of trouble?
  The wicked in _his_ pride persecutes the poor;
  Let them be caught in the plots which they have devised.  

  For the wicked boasts of his heart’s desire;
  He blesses the greedy _and_ renounces the LORD.
  The wicked in his proud countenance does not seek _God;_
  God _is_ in none of his thoughts.  

  His ways are always prospering;
  Your judgments _are_ far above, out of his sight;  
_As for_ all his enemies, he sneers at them.
  He has said in his heart, “I shall not be moved;
  I shall never be in adversity.”
  His mouth is full of cursing and deceit and oppression;
  Under his tongue _is_ trouble and iniquity.  

  He sits in the lurking places of the villages;
  In the secret places he murders the innocent;  
  His eyes are secretly fixed on the helpless.
  He lies in wait secretly, as a lion in his den;
  He lies in wait to catch the poor;  
  He catches the poor when he draws him into his net.
  So he crouches, he lies low,
  That the helpless may fall by his strength.
  He has said in his heart,
  “God has forgotten;  
  He hides His face;  
  He will never see.”  

  Arise, O LORD!
  O God, lift up Your hand!  
  Do not forget the humble.
  Why do the wicked renounce God?
  He has said in his heart,  
  “You will not require _an account._”  

  But You have seen, for You observe trouble and grief,
  To repay _it_ by Your hand.  
  The helpless commits himself to You;  
  You are the helper of the fatherless.
  Break the arm of the wicked and the evil _man;_
  Seek out his wickedness _until_ You find none.  

  The LORD _is_ King forever and ever;
  The nations have perished out of His land.
  LORD, You have heard the desire of the humble;
  You will prepare their heart;  
  You will cause Your ear to hear,
  To do justice to the fatherless and the oppressed,
  That the man of the earth may oppress no more.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/19/09*

*Psalm 11*

*To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David.*

  In the LORD I put my trust;
  How can you say to my soul,  
  “Flee _as_ a bird to your mountain”?
  For look! The wicked bend _their_ bow,
  They make ready their arrow on the string,  
  That they may shoot secretly at the upright in heart.
  If the foundations are destroyed,
  What can the righteous do?  

  The LORD _is_ in His holy temple,
  The LORD’s throne _is_ in heaven;  
  His eyes behold,  
  His eyelids test the sons of men.
  The LORD tests the righteous,
  But the wicked and the one who loves violence His soul hates.
  Upon the wicked He will rain coals;
  Fire and brimstone and a burning wind  
_Shall be_ the portion of their cup.  

  For the LORD _is_ righteous,
  He loves righteousness;  
  His countenance beholds the upright.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/20/09*

*Psalm 12*

*  To the Chief Musician. On an eight-stringed harp. A Psalm of David.*

  Help, LORD, for the godly man ceases!
  For the faithful disappear from among the sons of men.
  They speak idly everyone with his neighbor;
_With_ flattering lips _and_ a double heart they speak. 

  May the LORD cut off all flattering lips,
_And_ the tongue that speaks proud things,
  Who have said,
  “With our tongue we will prevail; 
  Our lips _are_ our own; 
  Who _is_ lord over us?” 

  “For the oppression of the poor, for the sighing of the needy,
   Now I will arise,” says the LORD; 
  “I will set _him_ in the safety for which he yearns.” 

  The words of the LORD _are_ pure words,
_Like_ silver tried in a furnace of earth, 
  Purified seven times.
  You shall keep them, O LORD,
  You shall preserve them from this generation forever. 

  The wicked prowl on every side,
  When vileness is exalted among the sons of men.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/21/09*

*Psalm 13*

*  To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David.*

  How long, O LORD? Will You forget me forever?
  How long will You hide Your face from me?
  How long shall I take counsel in my soul,
_Having_ sorrow in my heart daily?  
  How long will my enemy be exalted over me?  

  Consider _and_ hear me, O LORD my God;
  Enlighten my eyes,  
  Lest I sleep the _sleep of_ death;
  Lest my enemy say,
  “I have prevailed against him”;  
_Lest_ those who trouble me rejoice when I am moved.  

  But I have trusted in Your mercy;
  My heart shall rejoice in Your salvation.
  I will sing to the LORD,
  Because He has dealt bountifully with me.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/22/09*

*Psalm 14*

*   To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David.*

  The fool has said in his heart,
  “_There is_ no God.”  
  They are corrupt,  
  They have done abominable works,  
  There is none who does good.  

  The LORD looks down from heaven upon the children of men,
  To see if there are any who understand, who seek God.
  They have all turned aside,
  They have together become corrupt;  
_There is_ none who does good,  
  No, not one.  

  Have all the workers of iniquity no knowledge,
  Who eat up my people _as_ they eat bread,  
  And do not call on the LORD?
  There they are in great fear,
  For God _is_ with the generation of the righteous.
  You shame the counsel of the poor,
  But the LORD _is_ his refuge.  

  Oh, that the salvation of Israel _would come_ out of Zion!
  When the LORD brings back the captivity of His people,  
  Let Jacob rejoice _and_ Israel be glad.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/23/09*

*Psalm 15*

*  A Psalm of David.*

  LORD, who may abide in Your tabernacle?
  Who may dwell in Your holy hill?  

  He who walks uprightly,
  And works righteousness,  
  And speaks the truth in his heart;
  He _who_ does not backbite with his tongue,
  Nor does evil to his neighbor,  
  Nor does he take up a reproach against his friend;
  In whose eyes a vile person is despised,
  But he honors those who fear the LORD;  
  He _who_ swears to his own hurt and does not change;
  He _who_ does not put out his money at usury,
  Nor does he take a bribe against the innocent.  

  He who does these _things_ shall never be moved.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/24/09*

*Psalm 16*

*   A Michtam of David.*

  Preserve me, O God, for in You I put my trust.

_O my soul,_ you have said to the LORD,
   “You _are_ my Lord,  
  My goodness is nothing apart from You.”
  As for the saints who _are_ on the earth,
  “They are the excellent ones, in whom is all my delight.”  

  Their sorrows shall be multiplied who hasten _after_ another _god;_
  Their drink offerings of blood I will not offer,  
  Nor take up their names on my lips.  

  O LORD, _You are_ the portion of my inheritance and my cup;
  You maintain my lot.
  The lines have fallen to me in pleasant _places;_
  Yes, I have a good inheritance.  

  I will bless the LORD who has given me counsel;
  My heart also instructs me in the night seasons.
  I have set the LORD always before me;
  Because _He is_ at my right hand I shall not be moved.  

  Therefore my heart is glad, and my glory rejoices;
  My flesh also will rest in hope.
  For You will not leave my soul in Sheol,
  Nor will You allow Your Holy One to see corruption.
  You will show me the path of life;
  In Your presence _is_ fullness of joy;  
  At Your right hand _are_ pleasures forevermore.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/25/09*

*Psalm 17*

*  A Prayer of David.*

  Hear a just cause, O LORD,
  Attend to my cry;  
  Give ear to my prayer _which is_ not from deceitful lips.
  Let my vindication come from Your presence;
  Let Your eyes look on the things that are upright.  

  You have tested my heart;
  You have visited _me_ in the night;  
  You have tried me and have found nothing;  
  I have purposed that my mouth shall not transgress.
  Concerning the works of men,
  By the word of Your lips,  
  I have kept away from the paths of the destroyer.
  Uphold my steps in Your paths,
_That_ my footsteps may not slip.  

  I have called upon You, for You will hear me, O God;
  Incline Your ear to me, _and_ hear my speech.
  Show Your marvelous lovingkindness by Your right hand,
  O You who save those who trust _in You_
  From those who rise up _against them._
  Keep me as the apple of Your eye;
  Hide me under the shadow of Your wings,
  From the wicked who oppress me,
_From_ my deadly enemies who surround me.  

  They have closed up their fat _hearts;_
  With their mouths they speak proudly.
  They have now surrounded us in our steps;
  They have set their eyes, crouching down to the earth,
  As a lion is eager to tear his prey,
  And like a young lion lurking in secret places.  

  Arise, O LORD,
  Confront him, cast him down;  
  Deliver my life from the wicked with Your sword,
  With Your hand from men, O LORD,
  From men of the world _who have_ their portion in _this_ life,  
  And whose belly You fill with Your hidden treasure.  
  They are satisfied with children,  
  And leave the rest of their _possession_ for their babes.  

  As for me, I will see Your face in righteousness;
  I shall be satisfied when I awake in Your likeness.


----------



## varaneka (Jul 25, 2009)

Daily Devotional
God’s Scriptural “Benefit Package”

READ | 2 Timothy 3:14-17

*2 Timothy 3:14-17 (Amplified Bible)

14But as for you, continue to hold to the things that you have learned and of which you are convinced, knowing from whom you learned [them],

    15And how from your childhood you have had a knowledge of and been acquainted with the sacred Writings, which are able to instruct you and give you the understanding for salvation which comes through faith in Christ Jesus [through the leaning of the entire human personality on God in Christ Jesus in absolute trust and confidence in His power, wisdom, and goodness].

    16Every Scripture is God-breathed (given by His inspiration) and profitable for instruction, for reproof and conviction of sin, for correction of error and discipline in obedience, [and] for training in righteousness (in holy living, in conformity to God's will in thought, purpose, and action),

    17So that the man of God may be complete and proficient, well fitted and thoroughly equipped for every good work.*

Dr. Charles Stanley:

This world offers a variety of financial plans, weight loss programs, and a host of other opportunities which all claim to yield beneficial results. But nothing is as profitable to us as Scripture.

God’s plans for you do not stop at salvation. His goal is that you become conformed to the likeness of His Son, and the tool He uses to achieve His purpose is the Bible. Today’s passage outlines His comprehensive program for your spiritual transformation.

The foundation is laid with the teaching of Scripture’s basic truths. These fundamental doctrines about God’s character and work anchor our souls during the storms of life and protect us from deception. Since we all have certain flesh patterns, perfection is impossible, and we at times fall into sin. Then Scripture offers reproof, and we sense conviction about our wrongdoing.

This is followed by correction. The Lord never convicts us and leaves us in the mess we have made. He provides the instruction that we need to make things right.

The final step is training in righteousness. Think of this as a one-on-one discipleship course with the Word of God. If we heed the instruction and discipline of Scripture, we’ll grow in obedience and godliness and eventually will find that we need less reproof and correction.

Full participation in the Lord’s scriptural benefit package involves three steps: 1) read the Bible each day; 2) believe everything God says in His Word (Heb. 4:2)—not just the parts that appeal to you; and 3) do what God says. You will become equipped and qualified to fulfill His purpose for you. 

*Hebrews 4:2 (Amplified Bible)

2For indeed we have had the glad tidings [Gospel of God] proclaimed to us just as truly as they [the Israelites of old did when the good news of deliverance from bondage came to them]; but the message they heard did not benefit them, because it was not mixed with faith (with the leaning of the entire personality on God in absolute trust and confidence in His power, wisdom, and goodness) by those who heard it; neither were they united in faith with the ones [Joshua and Caleb] who heard (did believe).*

http://www.intouch.org/site/c.cnKBI...l__In_Touch_Ministries/apps/nl/newsletter.asp


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/26/09*

*Psalm 18*

*To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David the servant of the LORD, who spoke  to the LORD the words of this song on the day that the LORD delivered him from the hand of all his enemies and from the hand of Saul. And he said:*

  I will love You, O LORD, my strength.
   The LORD is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer;
  My God, my strength, in whom I will trust;  
  My shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold.
  I will call upon the LORD, _who is worthy_ to be praised;
  So shall I be saved from my enemies.  

  The pangs of death surrounded me,
  And the floods of ungodliness made me afraid.
  The sorrows of Sheol surrounded me;
  The snares of death confronted me.
  In my distress I called upon the LORD,
  And cried out to my God;  
  He heard my voice from His temple,  
  And my cry came before Him, _even_ to His ears.  

  Then the earth shook and trembled;
  The foundations of the hills also quaked and were shaken,  
  Because He was angry.
  Smoke went up from His nostrils,
  And devouring fire from His mouth;  
  Coals were kindled by it.
  He bowed the heavens also, and came down
  With darkness under His feet.
  And He rode upon a cherub, and flew;
  He flew upon the wings of the wind.
  He made darkness His secret place;
  His canopy around Him _was_ dark waters  
_And_ thick clouds of the skies.
  From the brightness before Him,
  His thick clouds passed with hailstones and coals of fire.  

  The LORD thundered from heaven,
  And the Most High uttered His voice,  
  Hailstones and coals of fire.
  He sent out His arrows and scattered the foe,
  Lightnings in abundance, and He vanquished them.
  Then the channels of the sea were seen,
  The foundations of the world were uncovered  
  At Your rebuke, O LORD,  
  At the blast of the breath of Your nostrils.  

  He sent from above, He took me;
  He drew me out of many waters.
  He delivered me from my strong enemy,
  From those who hated me,  
  For they were too strong for me.
  They confronted me in the day of my calamity,
  But the LORD was my support.
  He also brought me out into a broad place;
  He delivered me because He delighted in me.  

  The LORD rewarded me according to my righteousness;
  According to the cleanness of my hands  
  He has recompensed me.
  For I have kept the ways of the LORD,
  And have not wickedly departed from my God.
  For all His judgments _were_ before me,
  And I did not put away His statutes from me.
  I was also blameless before Him,
  And I kept myself from my iniquity.

 Therefore the LORD has recompensed me according to my righteousness,
 According to the cleanness of my hands in His sight.  

  With the merciful You will show Yourself merciful;
  With a blameless man You will show Yourself blameless;
  With the pure You will show Yourself pure;
  And with the devious You will show Yourself shrewd.

  For You will save the humble people,
  But will bring down haughty looks.  

  For You will light my lamp;
  The LORD my God will enlighten my darkness.
  For by You I can run against a troop,
  By my God I can leap over a wall.
_As for_ God, His way _is_ perfect;
  The word of the LORD is proven;  
  He _is_ a shield to all who trust in Him.  

  For who _is_ God, except the LORD?
  And who _is_ a rock, except our God?
_It is_ God who arms me with strength,
  And makes my way perfect.
  He makes my feet like the _feet of_ deer,
  And sets me on my high places.
  He teaches my hands to make war,
  So that my arms can bend a bow of bronze.  

  You have also given me the shield of Your salvation;
  Your right hand has held me up,  
  Your gentleness has made me great.
  You enlarged my path under me,
  So my feet did not slip.  

  I have pursued my enemies and overtaken them;
  Neither did I turn back again till they were destroyed.
  I have wounded them,
  So that they could not rise;  
  They have fallen under my feet.
  For You have armed me with strength for the battle;
  You have subdued under me those who rose up against me.
  You have also given me the necks of my enemies,
  So that I destroyed those who hated me.
  They cried out, but _there was_ none to save;
_Even_ to the LORD, but He did not answer them.
  Then I beat them as fine as the dust before the wind;
  I cast them out like dirt in the streets.  

  You have delivered me from the strivings of the people;
  You have made me the head of the nations;  
  A people I have not known shall serve me.
  As soon as they hear of me they obey me;
  The foreigners submit to me.
  The foreigners fade away,
  And come frightened from their hideouts.  

  The LORD lives!
  Blessed _be_ my Rock!  
  Let the God of my salvation be exalted.
_It is_ God who avenges me,
  And subdues the peoples under me;
  He delivers me from my enemies.
  You also lift me up above those who rise against me;  
  You have delivered me from the violent man.
  Therefore I will give thanks to You, O LORD, among the Gentiles,
  And sing praises to Your name.  

  Great deliverance He gives to His king,
  And shows mercy to His anointed,  
  To David and his descendants forevermore.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/27/09*

*Psalm 19*

*   To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David.*

  The heavens declare the glory of God;
  And the firmament shows His handiwork.
  Day unto day utters speech,
  And night unto night reveals knowledge.
_There is_ no speech nor language
_Where_ their voice is not heard.
  Their line has gone out through all the earth,
  And their words to the end of the world.  

  In them He has set a tabernacle for the sun,
  Which _is_ like a bridegroom coming out of his chamber,
_And_ rejoices like a strong man to run its race.
  Its rising _is_ from one end of heaven,
  And its circuit to the other end;  
  And there is nothing hidden from its heat.  

  The law of the LORD _is_ perfect, converting the soul;
  The testimony of the LORD _is_ sure, making wise the simple;
  The statutes of the LORD _are_ right, rejoicing the heart;
  The commandment of the LORD _is_ pure, enlightening the eyes;
  The fear of the LORD _is_ clean, enduring forever;
  The judgments of the LORD _are_ true _and_ righteous altogether.
  More to be desired _are they_ than gold,
  Yea, than much fine gold;  
  Sweeter also than honey and the honeycomb.
  Moreover by them Your servant is warned,
_And_ in keeping them _there is_ great reward.  

  Who can understand _his_ errors?
  Cleanse me from secret _faults._
  Keep back Your servant also from presumptuous _sins;_
  Let them not have dominion over me.  
  Then I shall be blameless,  
  And I shall be innocent of great transgression.  

  Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart
  Be acceptable in Your sight,  
  O LORD, my strength and my Redeemer.


----------



## GraceV2 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Matthew 6: 22-34 (NIV)*

22"The eye is the lamp of the body. If your eyes are good, your whole body will be full of light. 
23But if your eyes are bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light within you is darkness, how great is that darkness! 
24"No one can serve two masters. Either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and Money.
25"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? 
26Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 
27Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life? 
28"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 
29Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 
30If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 
31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 
32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 
33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 
34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/28/09*

*Psalm 20*

*  To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David.*

  May the LORD answer you in the day of trouble;
  May the name of the God of Jacob defend you;
  May He send you help from the sanctuary,
  And strengthen you out of Zion;
  May He remember all your offerings,
 And accept your burnt sacrifice.  Selah  

  May He grant you according to your heart’s _desire,_
  And fulfill all your purpose.
  We will rejoice in your salvation,
  And in the name of our God we will set up _our_ banners!  
  May the LORD fulfill all your petitions.  

  Now I know that the LORD saves His anointed;
  He will answer him from His holy heaven  
  With the saving strength of His right hand.  

  Some _trust_ in chariots, and some in horses;
  But we will remember the name of the LORD our God.
  They have bowed down and fallen;
  But we have risen and stand upright.  

  Save, LORD!
  May the King answer us when we call.


----------



## nikz24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Isaiah 61:3 NIV
To provide for those who grieve in Zion
to bestow them a crown of beauty
instead of ashes,
the oil of gladness
instead of mourning,
and a garment of praise
instead of a spirit of despair.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/29/09*

*Proverbs 1*

*The Beginning of Knowledge*

      The proverbs of Solomon the son of David, king of Israel:
    To know wisdom and instruction,    
    To perceive the words of understanding,  
    To receive the instruction of wisdom,    
    Justice, judgment, and equity;  
    To give prudence to the simple,    
    To the young man knowledge and discretion—  
    A wise _man_ will hear and increase learning,    
    And a man of understanding will attain wise counsel,  
    To understand a proverb and an enigma,    
    The words of the wise and their riddles.  
    The fear of the LORD _is_ the beginning of knowledge,    
_But_ fools despise wisdom and instruction.*Shun Evil Counsel*

      My son, hear the instruction of your father,    
     And do not forsake the law of your mother;  
     For they _will be_ a graceful ornament on your head,    
     And chains about your neck.  
     My son, if sinners entice you,    
     Do not consent.  
     If they say, “Come with us,    
     Let us lie in wait to _shed_ blood;  
     Let us lurk secretly for the innocent without cause;  
     Let us swallow them alive like Sheol,
     And whole, like those who go down to the Pit;  
     We shall find all _kinds_ of precious possessions,    
     We shall fill our houses with spoil;  
     Cast in your lot among us,    
     Let us all have one purse”—  
     My son, do not walk in the way with them,    
     Keep your foot from their path;  
     For their feet run to evil,    
     And they make haste to shed blood.  
     Surely, in vain the net is spread    
     In the sight of any bird;  
     But they lie in wait for their _own_ blood,    
     They lurk secretly for their _own_ lives.  
     So _are_ the ways of everyone who is greedy for gain;    
     It takes away the life of its owners.*The Call of Wisdom*

       Wisdom calls aloud outside;    
     She raises her voice in the open squares.  
     She cries out in the chief concourses,
     At the openings of the gates in the city  
     She speaks her words:  
     “ How long, you simple ones, will you love simplicity?    
     For scorners delight in their scorning,  
     And fools hate knowledge.  
     Turn at my rebuke;    
     Surely I will pour out my spirit on you;  
     I will make my words known to you.  
     Because I have called and you refused,    
     I have stretched out my hand and no one regarded,  
     Because you disdained all my counsel,    
     And would have none of my rebuke,  
     I also will laugh at your calamity;    
     I will mock when your terror comes,  
     When your terror comes like a storm,    
     And your destruction comes like a whirlwind,  
     When distress and anguish come upon you.  
     “ Then they will call on me, but I will not answer;    
     They will seek me diligently, but they will not find me.  
     Because they hated knowledge    
     And did not choose the fear of the LORD,  
     They would have none of my counsel    
_And_ despised my every rebuke.  
     Therefore they shall eat the fruit of their own way,    
     And be filled to the full with their own fancies.  
     For the turning away of the simple will slay them,    
     And the complacency of fools will destroy them;  
     But whoever listens to me will dwell safely,    
     And will be secure, without fear of evil.”


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/30/09*

*Proverbs 2*

*       The Value of Wisdom*

        My son, if you receive my words,
      And treasure my commands within you,    
      So that you incline your ear to wisdom,    
_And_ apply your heart to understanding;  
      Yes, if you cry out for discernment,    
_And_ lift up your voice for understanding,  
      If you seek her as silver,    
      And search for her as _for_ hidden treasures;  
      Then you will understand the fear of the LORD,    
      And find the knowledge of God.  
      For the LORD gives wisdom;    
      From His mouth _come_ knowledge and understanding;  
      He stores up sound wisdom for the upright;    
_He is_a shield to those who walk uprightly;  
      He guards the paths of justice,    
      And preserves the way of His saints.  
      Then you will understand righteousness and justice,    
      Equity _and_ every good path.  
      When wisdom enters your heart,    
      And knowledge is pleasant to your soul,  
      Discretion will preserve you;    
      Understanding will keep you,  
      To deliver you from the way of evil,    
      From the man who speaks perverse things,  
      From those who leave the paths of uprightness    
      To walk in the ways of darkness;  
      Who rejoice in doing evil,    
_And_ delight in the perversity of the wicked;  
      Whose ways _are_ crooked,    
      And _who are_ devious in their paths;  
      To deliver you from the immoral woman,    
      From the seductress _who_ flatters with her words,  
      Who forsakes the companion of her youth,    
      And forgets the covenant of her God.  
      For her house leads down to death,    
      And her paths to the dead;  
      None who go to her return,    
      Nor do they regain the paths of life—  
      So you may walk in the way of goodness,    
      And keep _to_ the paths of righteousness.  
      For the upright will dwell in the land,    
      And the blameless will remain in it;  
      But the wicked will be cut off from the earth,    
      And the unfaithful will be uprooted from it.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 7/31/09*

*Proverbs 3*

*Guidance for the Young*

      My son, do not forget my law,     But let your heart keep my commands;
    For length of days and long life    
    And peace they will add to you.  
    Let not mercy and truth forsake you;    
    Bind them around your neck,  
    Write them on the tablet of your heart,  
_And_ so find favor and high esteem    
    In the sight of God and man.  
    Trust in the LORD with all your heart,    
    And lean not on your own understanding;  
    In all your ways acknowledge Him,    
    And He shall direct your paths.  
    Do not be wise in your own eyes;    
    Fear the LORD and depart from evil.  
    It will be health to your flesh,
    And strength to your bones.  
    Honor the LORD with your possessions,    
    And with the firstfruits of all your increase;  
    So your barns will be filled with plenty,    
    And your vats will overflow with new wine.  
    My son, do not despise the chastening of the LORD,    
    Nor detest His correction;  
    For whom the LORD loves He corrects,    
    Just as a father the son _in whom_ he delights.  
    Happy _is_ the man _who_ finds wisdom,    
    And the man _who_ gains understanding;  
    For her proceeds _are_ better than the profits of silver,    
    And her gain than fine gold.  
    She _is_ more precious than rubies,    
    And all the things you may desire cannot compare with her.  
    Length of days _is_ in her right hand,    
    In her left hand riches and honor.  
    Her ways _are_ ways of pleasantness,    
    And all her paths _are_ peace.  
    She _is_ a tree of life to those who take hold of her,    
    And happy _are all_ who retain her.  
    The LORD by wisdom founded the earth;    
    By understanding He established the heavens;  
    By His knowledge the depths were broken up,    
    And clouds drop down the dew.  
    My son, let them not depart from your eyes—    
    Keep sound wisdom and discretion;  
    So they will be life to your soul    
    And grace to your neck.  
    Then you will walk safely in your way,    
    And your foot will not stumble.  
    When you lie down, you will not be afraid;    
    Yes, you will lie down and your sleep will be sweet.  
    Do not be afraid of sudden terror,    
    Nor of trouble from the wicked when it comes;  
    For the LORD will be your confidence,    
    And will keep your foot from being caught.  
    Do not withhold good from those to whom it is due,    
    When it is in the power of your hand to do _so._
     Do not say to your neighbor,    

    “ Go, and come back,  
    And tomorrow I will give _it,_”  
    When _you have_ it with you.  
    Do not devise evil against your neighbor,    
    For he dwells by you for safety’s sake.  
    Do not strive with a man without cause,    
    If he has done you no harm.  
    Do not envy the oppressor,    
    And choose none of his ways;  
    For the perverse _person is_ an abomination to the LORD,    
    But His secret counsel _is_ with the upright.  
    The curse of the LORD _is_ on the house of the wicked,    
    But He blesses the home of the just.  
    Surely He scorns the scornful,    
    But gives grace to the humble.  
    The wise shall inherit glory,    
    But shame shall be the legacy of fools.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/1/09*

*Proverbs 4*

*       Security in Wisdom*

        Hear, _my_ children, the instruction of a father,
      And give attention to know understanding;  
      For I give you good doctrine:    
      Do not forsake my law.  
      When I was my father’s son,    
      Tender and the only one in the sight of my mother,  
      He also taught me, and said to me:    

      “ Let your heart retain my words;  
      Keep my commands, and live.  
      Get wisdom! Get understanding!    
      Do not forget, nor turn away from the words of my mouth.  
      Do not forsake her, and she will preserve you;    
      Love her, and she will keep you.  
      Wisdom _is_ the principal thing;    
_Therefore_ get wisdom.  
      And in all your getting, get understanding.  
      Exalt her, and she will promote you;    
      She will bring you honor, when you embrace her.  
      She will place on your head an ornament of grace;    
      A crown of glory she will deliver to you.”  
      Hear, my son, and receive my sayings,    
      And the years of your life will be many.  
      I have taught you in the way of wisdom;    
      I have led you in right paths.  
      When you walk, your steps will not be hindered,    
      And when you run, you will not stumble.  
      Take firm hold of instruction, do not let go;    
      Keep her, for she _is_ your life.  
      Do not enter the path of the wicked,    
      And do not walk in the way of evil.  
      Avoid it, do not travel on it;    
      Turn away from it and pass on.  
      For they do not sleep unless they have done evil;    
      And their sleep is taken away unless they make _someone_ fall.  
      For they eat the bread of wickedness,    
      And drink the wine of violence.  
      But the path of the just _is_ like the shining sun,
      That shines ever brighter unto the perfect day.  
      The way of the wicked _is_ like darkness;    
      They do not know what makes them stumble.  
      My son, give attention to my words;    
      Incline your ear to my sayings.  
      Do not let them depart from your eyes;    
      Keep them in the midst of your heart;  
      For they _are_ life to those who find them,    
      And health to all their flesh.  
      Keep your heart with all diligence,    
      For out of it _spring_ the issues of life.  
      Put away from you a deceitful mouth,    
      And put perverse lips far from you.  
      Let your eyes look straight ahead,    
      And your eyelids look right before you.  
      Ponder the path of your feet,    
      And let all your ways be established.  
      Do not turn to the right or the left;    
      Remove your foot from evil.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/2/09*

*Proverbs 5*

*       The Peril of Adultery*

        My son, pay attention to my wisdom;
      Lend your ear to my understanding,  
      That you may preserve discretion,    
      And your lips may keep knowledge.  
      For the lips of an immoral woman drip honey,    
      And her mouth _is_ smoother than oil;  
      But in the end she is bitter as wormwood,    
      Sharp as a two-edged sword.  
      Her feet go down to death,    
      Her steps lay hold of hell.
      Lest you ponder _her_ path of life—    
      Her ways are unstable;  
      You do not know _them._
      Therefore hear me now, _my_ children,    
      And do not depart from the words of my mouth.  
      Remove your way far from her,    
      And do not go near the door of her house,  
      Lest you give your honor to others,    
      And your years to the cruel _one;_
      Lest aliens be filled with your wealth,    
      And your labors _go_ to the house of a foreigner;  
      And you mourn at last,    
      When your flesh and your body are consumed,  
      And say:    

      “ How I have hated instruction,  
      And my heart despised correction!  
      I have not obeyed the voice of my teachers,    
      Nor inclined my ear to those who instructed me!  
      I was on the verge of total ruin,    
      In the midst of the assembly and congregation.”  
       Drink water from your own cistern,    
      And running water from your own well.  
      Should your fountains be dispersed abroad,    
      Streams of water in the streets?  
      Let them be only your own,    
      And not for strangers with you.  
      Let your fountain be blessed,    
      And rejoice with the wife of your youth.  
_As a_ loving deer and a graceful doe,    
      Let her breasts satisfy you at all times;  
      And always be enraptured with her love.  
      For why should you, my son, be enraptured by an immoral woman,    
      And be embraced in the arms of a seductress?  
      For the ways of man _are_ before the eyes of the LORD,    
      And He ponders all his paths.  
      His own iniquities entrap the wicked _man,_
      And he is caught in the cords of his sin.  
      He shall die for lack of instruction,    
      And in the greatness of his folly he shall go astray.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/3/09*

*Proverbs 6*


*Dangerous Promises *
       My son, if you become surety for your friend,
_If_ you have shaken hands in pledge for a stranger,  
      You are snared by the words of your mouth;    
      You are taken by the words of your mouth.  
      So do this, my son, and deliver yourself;    
      For you have come into the hand of your friend:  
      Go and humble yourself;  
      Plead with your friend.  
      Give no sleep to your eyes,    
      Nor slumber to your eyelids.  
      Deliver yourself like a gazelle from the hand _of the hunter,_
      And like a bird from the hand of the fowler.
*
The Folly of Indolence *
      Go to the ant, you sluggard!    
     Consider her ways and be wise,  
     Which, having no captain,    
     Overseer or ruler,  
     Provides her supplies in the summer,    
_And_ gathers her food in the harvest.  
     How long will you slumber, O sluggard?    
     When will you rise from your sleep?  
     A little sleep, a little slumber,    
     A little folding of the hands to sleep—  
     So shall your poverty come on you like a prowler,    
     And your need like an armed man.

*The Wicked Man*
      A worthless person, a wicked man,    
     Walks with a perverse mouth;  
     He winks with his eyes,    
     He shuffles his feet,  
     He points with his fingers;  
     Perversity _is_ in his heart,    
     He devises evil continually,  
     He sows discord.  
     Therefore his calamity shall come suddenly;    
     Suddenly he shall be broken without remedy.  
     These six _things_ the LORD hates,    
     Yes, seven _are_ an abomination to Him:  
     A proud look,    
     A lying tongue,  
     Hands that shed innocent blood,  
     A heart that devises wicked plans,    
     Feet that are swift in running to evil,  
     A false witness _who_ speaks lies,    
     And one who sows discord among brethren.

*Beware of Adultery*
      My son, keep your father’s command,    
     And do not forsake the law of your mother.  
     Bind them continually upon your heart;    
     Tie them around your neck.  
     When you roam, they will lead you;    
     When you sleep, they will keep you;  
     And _when_ you awake, they will speak with you.  
     For the commandment _is_ a lamp,    
     And the law a light;  
     Reproofs of instruction _are_ the way of life,  
     To keep you from the evil woman,    
     From the flattering tongue of a seductress.  
     Do not lust after her beauty in your heart,    
     Nor let her allure you with her eyelids.  
     For by means of a harlot    
_A man is reduced_ to a crust of bread;  
     And an adulteress will prey upon his precious life.  
     Can a man take fire to his bosom,    
     And his clothes not be burned?  
     Can one walk on hot coals,    
     And his feet not be seared?  
     So _is_ he who goes in to his neighbor’s wife;    
     Whoever touches her shall not be innocent.  
_People_ do not despise a thief    
     If he steals to satisfy himself when he is starving.  
     Yet _when_ he is found, he must restore sevenfold;    
     He may have to give up all the substance of his house.  
     Whoever commits adultery with a woman lacks understanding;    
     He _who_ does so destroys his own soul.  
     Wounds and dishonor he will get,    
     And his reproach will not be wiped away.  
     For jealousy _is_ a husband’s fury;    
     Therefore he will not spare in the day of vengeance.  
      He will accept no recompense,    
      Nor will he be appeased though you give many gifts.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses08/4/09*

*Proverbs 7*

        My son, keep my words,
      And treasure my commands within you.  
      Keep my commands and live,    
      And my law as the apple of your eye.  
      Bind them on your fingers;    
      Write them on the tablet of your heart.  
      Say to wisdom, “You _are_ my sister,”    
      And call understanding _your_ nearest kin,  
      That they may keep you from the immoral woman,    
      From the seductress _who_ flatters with her words.

*The Crafty Harlot *
      For at the window of my house    
     I looked through my lattice,  
     And saw among the simple,    
     I perceived among the youths,  
     A young man devoid of understanding,  
     Passing along the street near her corner;    
     And he took the path to her house  
     In the twilight, in the evening,    
     In the black and dark night.  
     And there a woman met him,    
_With_ the attire of a harlot, and a crafty heart.  
     She _was_ loud and rebellious,    
     Her feet would not stay at home.  
     At times _she was_ outside, at times in the open square,    
     Lurking at every corner.  
     So she caught him and kissed him;    
     With an impudent face she said to him:  
     “ _I have_ peace offerings with me;    
     Today I have paid my vows.  
     So I came out to meet you,    
     Diligently to seek your face,  
     And I have found you.  
     I have spread my bed with tapestry,    
     Colored coverings of Egyptian linen.  
     I have perfumed my bed    
     With myrrh, aloes, and cinnamon.  
     Come, let us take our fill of love until morning;    
     Let us delight ourselves with love.  
     For my husband _is_ not at home;    
     He has gone on a long journey;  
     He has taken a bag of money with him,    
_And_ will come home on the appointed day.”  
     With her enticing speech she caused him to yield,    
     With her flattering lips she seduced him.  
     Immediately he went after her, as an ox goes to the slaughter,    
     Or as a fool to the correction of the stocks,
     Till an arrow struck his liver.    
     As a bird hastens to the snare,  
     He did not know it _would cost_ his life.  
     Now therefore, listen to me, _my_ children;    
     Pay attention to the words of my mouth:  
     Do not let your heart turn aside to her ways,    
     Do not stray into her paths;  
     For she has cast down many wounded,    
     And all who were slain by her were strong _men._
     Her house _is_ the way to hell,
     Descending to the chambers of death.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/5/09*

*Proverbs 8*

*       The Excellence of Wisdom*

        Does not wisdom cry out,
      And understanding lift up her voice?  
      She takes her stand on the top of the high hill,    
      Beside the way, where the paths meet.  
      She cries out by the gates, at the entry of the city,    
      At the entrance of the doors:  
      “ To you, O men, I call,    
      And my voice _is_ to the sons of men.  
      O you simple ones, understand prudence,    
      And you fools, be of an understanding heart.  
      Listen, for I will speak of excellent things,    
      And from the opening of my lips _will come_ right things;  
      For my mouth will speak truth;    
      Wickedness _is_ an abomination to my lips.  
      All the words of my mouth _are_ with righteousness;    
      Nothing crooked or perverse _is_ in them.  
      They _are_ all plain to him who understands,    
      And right to those who find knowledge.  
      Receive my instruction, and not silver,    
      And knowledge rather than choice gold;  
      For wisdom _is_ better than rubies,    
      And all the things one may desire cannot be compared with her.  
      “ I, wisdom, dwell with prudence,    
      And find out knowledge _and_ discretion.  
      The fear of the LORD _is_ to hate evil;    
      Pride and arrogance and the evil way  
      And the perverse mouth I hate.  
      Counsel _is_ mine, and sound wisdom;    
      I _am_ understanding, I have strength.  
      By me kings reign,    
      And rulers decree justice.  
      By me princes rule, and nobles,    
      All the judges of the earth.
      I love those who love me,    
      And those who seek me diligently will find me.  
      Riches and honor _are_ with me,    
      Enduring riches and righteousness.  
      My fruit _is_ better than gold, yes, than fine gold,    
      And my revenue than choice silver.  
      I traverse the way of righteousness,    
      In the midst of the paths of justice,  
      That I may cause those who love me to inherit wealth,    
      That I may fill their treasuries.  
      “ The LORD possessed me at the beginning of His way,    
      Before His works of old.  
      I have been established from everlasting,    
      From the beginning, before there was ever an earth.  
      When _there were_ no depths I was brought forth,    
      When _there were_ no fountains abounding with water.  
      Before the mountains were settled,    
      Before the hills, I was brought forth;  
      While as yet He had not made the earth or the fields,    
      Or the primal dust of the world.  
      When He prepared the heavens, I _was_ there,    
      When He drew a circle on the face of the deep,  
      When He established the clouds above,    
      When He strengthened the fountains of the deep,  
      When He assigned to the sea its limit,    
      So that the waters would not transgress His command,  
      When He marked out the foundations of the earth,  
      Then I was beside Him _as_ a master craftsman;
      And I was daily _His_ delight,  
      Rejoicing always before Him,  
      Rejoicing in His inhabited world,    
      And my delight _was_ with the sons of men.  
      “ Now therefore, listen to me, _my_ children,    
      For blessed _are_ _those who_ keep my ways.  
      Hear instruction and be wise,    
      And do not disdain _it._
      Blessed is the man who listens to me,    
      Watching daily at my gates,  
      Waiting at the posts of my doors.  
      For whoever finds me finds life,    
      And obtains favor from the LORD;  
      But he who sins against me wrongs his own soul;    
      All those who hate me love death.”


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/6/09*

*Proverbs 9*

*       The Way of Wisdom*

        Wisdom has built her house,
      She has hewn out her seven pillars;  
      She has slaughtered her meat,    
      She has mixed her wine,  
      She has also furnished her table.  
      She has sent out her maidens,    
      She cries out from the highest places of the city,  
      “ Whoever _is_ simple, let him turn in here!”    
_As for_ him who lacks understanding, she says to him,  
      “ Come, eat of my bread    
      And drink of the wine I have mixed.  
      Forsake foolishness and live,    
      And go in the way of understanding.  
      “ He who corrects a scoffer gets shame for himself,    
      And he who rebukes a wicked _man only_ harms himself.  
      Do not correct a scoffer, lest he hate you;    
      Rebuke a wise _man,_ and he will love you.  
      Give _instruction_ to a wise _man,_ and he will be still wiser;    
      Teach a just _man,_ and he will increase in learning.  
       “ The fear of the LORD _is_ the beginning of wisdom,    
      And the knowledge of the Holy One _is_ understanding.  
      For by me your days will be multiplied,    
      And years of life will be added to you.  
      If you are wise, you are wise for yourself,    
      And _if_ you scoff, you will bear _it_ alone.”*The Way of Folly *
      A foolish woman is clamorous;    
_She is_ simple, and knows nothing.  
      For she sits at the door of her house,    
      On a seat _by_ the highest places of the city,  
      To call to those who pass by,    
      Who go straight on their way:  
      “ Whoever _is_ simple, let him turn in here”;    
      And _as for_ him who lacks understanding, she says to him,  
      “ Stolen water is sweet,    
      And bread _eaten_ in secret is pleasant.”  
      But he does not know that the dead _are_ there,    
_That_ her guests _are_ in the depths of hell.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/7/09*

*Proverbs 10*

*       Wise Sayings of Solomon*

      The proverbs of Solomon:

      A wise son makes a glad father,  
      But a foolish son _is_ the grief of his mother.  
      Treasures of wickedness profit nothing,    
      But righteousness delivers from death.  
      The LORD will not allow the righteous soul to famish,    
      But He casts away the desire of the wicked.  
      He who has a slack hand becomes poor,    
      But the hand of the diligent makes rich.  
      He who gathers in summer _is_ a wise son;    
      He who sleeps in harvest _is_ a son who causes shame.  
      Blessings _are_ on the head of the righteous,    
      But violence covers the mouth of the wicked.  
      The memory of the righteous _is_ blessed,    
      But the name of the wicked will rot.  
      The wise in heart will receive commands,    
      But a prating fool will fall.  
      He who walks with integrity walks securely,    
      But he who perverts his ways will become known.  
      He who winks with the eye causes trouble,    
      But a prating fool will fall.  
      The mouth of the righteous _is_ a well of life,    
      But violence covers the mouth of the wicked.  
      Hatred stirs up strife,    
      But love covers all sins.  
      Wisdom is found on the lips of him who has understanding,    
      But a rod _is_ for the back of him who is devoid of understanding.  
      Wise _people_ store up knowledge,    
      But the mouth of the foolish _is_ near destruction.  
      The rich man’s wealth _is_ his strong city;    
      The destruction of the poor _is_ their poverty.  
      The labor of the righteous _leads_ to life,    
      The wages of the wicked to sin.  
      He who keeps instruction _is in_ the way of life,    
      But he who refuses correction goes astray.  
      Whoever hides hatred _has_ lying lips,    
      And whoever spreads slander _is_ a fool.  
      In the multitude of words sin is not lacking,    
      But he who restrains his lips _is_ wise.  
      The tongue of the righteous _is_ choice silver;    
      The heart of the wicked _is worth_ little.  
      The lips of the righteous feed many,    
      But fools die for lack of wisdom.
      The blessing of the LORD makes _one_ rich,    
      And He adds no sorrow with it.  
      To do evil _is_ like sport to a fool,    
      But a man of understanding has wisdom.  
      The fear of the wicked will come upon him,    
      And the desire of the righteous will be granted.  
      When the whirlwind passes by, the wicked _is_ no _more,_
      But the righteous _has_ an everlasting foundation.  
      As vinegar to the teeth and smoke to the eyes,    
      So _is_ the lazy _man_ to those who send him.  
      The fear of the LORD prolongs days,    
      But the years of the wicked will be shortened.  
      The hope of the righteous _will be_ gladness,    
      But the expectation of the wicked will perish.  
      The way of the LORD _is_ strength for the upright,    
      But destruction _will come_ to the workers of iniquity.  
      The righteous will never be removed,    
      But the wicked will not inhabit the earth.  
      The mouth of the righteous brings forth wisdom,    
      But the perverse tongue will be cut out.  
      The lips of the righteous know what is acceptable,    
      But the mouth of the wicked _what is_ perverse.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/8/09*

*Proverbs 11*

      Dishonest scales _are_ an abomination to the LORD,
      But a just weight _is_ His delight. 
      When pride comes, then comes shame; 
      But with the humble _is_ wisdom. 
      The integrity of the upright will guide them, 
      But the perversity of the unfaithful will destroy them. 
      Riches do not profit in the day of wrath, 
      But righteousness delivers from death. 
      The righteousness of the blameless will direct his way aright, 
      But the wicked will fall by his own wickedness. 
      The righteousness of the upright will deliver them, 
      But the unfaithful will be caught by _their_ lust. 
      When a wicked man dies, _his_ expectation will perish, 
      And the hope of the unjust perishes. 
      The righteous is delivered from trouble, 
      And it comes to the wicked instead. 
      The hypocrite with _his_ mouth destroys his neighbor, 
      But through knowledge the righteous will be delivered. 
      When it goes well with the righteous, the city rejoices; 
      And when the wicked perish, _there is_ jubilation. 
      By the blessing of the upright the city is exalted, 
      But it is overthrown by the mouth of the wicked. 
      He who is devoid of wisdom despises his neighbor, 
      But a man of understanding holds his peace. 
      A talebearer reveals secrets, 
      But he who is of a faithful spirit conceals a matter. 
      Where _there is_ no counsel, the people fall; 
      But in the multitude of counselors _there is_ safety. 
      He who is surety for a stranger will suffer, 
      But one who hates being surety is secure. 
      A gracious woman retains honor, 
      But ruthless _men_ retain riches. 
      The merciful man does good for his own soul, 
      But _he who is_ cruel troubles his own flesh. 
      The wicked _man_ does deceptive work, 
      But he who sows righteousness _will have_ a sure reward. 
      As righteousness _leads_ to life, 
      So he who pursues evil _pursues it_ to his own death. 
      Those who are of a perverse heart _are_ an abomination to the LORD, 
      But _the_ blameless in their ways _are_ His delight. 
_Though they join_ forces, the wicked will not go unpunished; 
      But the posterity of the righteous will be delivered. 
_As_ a ring of gold in a swine’s snout, 
_So is_ a lovely woman who lacks discretion. 
      The desire of the righteous _is_ only good, 
_But_ the expectation of the wicked _is_ wrath. 
      There is _one_ who scatters, yet increases more; 
      And there is _one_ who withholds more than is right, 
      But it _leads_ to poverty. 
      The generous soul will be made rich, 
      And he who waters will also be watered himself. 
      The people will curse him who withholds grain, 
      But blessing _will be_ on the head of him who sells _it._
      He who earnestly seeks good finds favor, 
      But trouble will come to him who seeks _evil._
      He who trusts in his riches will fall, 
      But the righteous will flourish like foliage. 
      He who troubles his own house will inherit the wind, 
      And the fool _will be_ servant to the wise of heart. 
      The fruit of the righteous _is a_ tree of life, 
      And he who wins souls _is_ wise. 
      If the righteous will be recompensed on the earth, 
      How much more the ungodly and the sinner.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/9/09*

*Proverbs 12*

        Whoever loves instruction loves knowledge,
      But he who hates correction _is_ stupid.  
      A good _man_ obtains favor from the LORD,    
      But a man of wicked intentions He will condemn.  
      A man is not established by wickedness,    
      But the root of the righteous cannot be moved.  
      An excellent wife _is_ the crown of her husband,    
      But she who causes shame _is_ like rottenness in his bones.  
      The thoughts of the righteous _are_ right,    
_But_ the counsels of the wicked _are_ deceitful.  
      The words of the wicked _are,_ “Lie in wait for blood,”    
      But the mouth of the upright will deliver them.  
      The wicked are overthrown and _are_ no more,    
      But the house of the righteous will stand.  
      A man will be commended according to his wisdom,    
      But he who is of a perverse heart will be despised.  
      Better _is the one_ who is slighted but has a servant,    
      Than he who honors himself but lacks bread.  
      A righteous _man_ regards the life of his animal,    
      But the tender mercies of the wicked _are_ cruel.  
      He who tills his land will be satisfied with bread,    
      But he who follows frivolity _is_ devoid of understanding.
      The wicked covet the catch of evil _men,_
      But the root of the righteous yields _fruit._
      The wicked is ensnared by the transgression of _his_ lips,    
      But the righteous will come through trouble.  
      A man will be satisfied with good by the fruit of _his_ mouth,    
      And the recompense of a man’s hands will be rendered to him.  
      The way of a fool _is_ right in his own eyes,    
      But he who heeds counsel _is_ wise.  
      A fool’s wrath is known at once,    
      But a prudent _man_ covers shame.  
      He _who_ speaks truth declares righteousness,    
      But a false witness, deceit.  
      There is one who speaks like the piercings of a sword,    
      But the tongue of the wise _promotes_ health.  
      The truthful lip shall be established forever,    
      But a lying tongue _is_ but for a moment.  
      Deceit is in the heart of those who devise evil,    
      But counselors of peace have joy.  
      No grave trouble will overtake the righteous,    
      But the wicked shall be filled with evil.  
      Lying lips _are_ an abomination to the LORD,    
      But those who deal truthfully _are_ His delight.  
      A prudent man conceals knowledge,    
      But the heart of fools proclaims foolishness.  
      The hand of the diligent will rule,    
      But the lazy _man_ will be put to forced labor.  
      Anxiety in the heart of man causes depression,    
      But a good word makes it glad.  
      The righteous should choose his friends carefully,    
      For the way of the wicked leads them astray.  
      The lazy _man_ does not roast what he took in hunting,    
      But diligence _is_ man’s precious possession.  
      In the way of righteousness _is_ life,    
      And in _its_ pathway _there is_ no death.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Aug 9, 2009)

*Inspiring thread,

For the Lord God is a sun and shield, the Lord bestows favour and honour; no good thing does He withhold from those whose walk is blameless Psalm 84:11*


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/10/09*

*Proverbs 13*

        A wise son _heeds_ his father’s instruction,
      But a scoffer does not listen to rebuke.  
      A man shall eat well by the fruit of _his_ mouth,    
      But the soul of the unfaithful feeds on violence.  
      He who guards his mouth preserves his life,    
_But_ he who opens wide his lips shall have destruction.  
      The soul of a lazy _man_ desires, and _has_ nothing;    
      But the soul of the diligent shall be made rich.  
      A righteous _man_ hates lying,    
      But a wicked _man_ is loathsome and comes to shame.  
      Righteousness guards _him whose_ way is blameless,    
      But wickedness overthrows the sinner.  
      There is one who makes himself rich, yet _has_ nothing;    
_And_ one who makes himself poor, yet _has_ great riches.  
      The ransom of a man’s life _is_ his riches,    
      But the poor does not hear rebuke.  
      The light of the righteous rejoices,    
      But the lamp of the wicked will be put out.  
      By pride comes nothing but strife,    
      But with the well-advised _is_ wisdom.  
      Wealth _gained by_ dishonesty will be diminished,    
      But he who gathers by labor will increase.  
      Hope deferred makes the heart sick,    
      But _when_ the desire comes, _it is_ a tree of life.  
      He who despises the word will be destroyed,    
      But he who fears the commandment will be rewarded.  
      The law of the wise _is_ a fountain of life,    
      To turn _one_ away from the snares of death.  
      Good understanding gains favor,    
      But the way of the unfaithful _is_ hard.  
      Every prudent _man_ acts with knowledge,    
      But a fool lays open _his_ folly.  
      A wicked messenger falls into trouble,    
      But a faithful ambassador _brings_ health.  
      Poverty and shame _will come_ to him who disdains correction,    
      But he who regards a rebuke will be honored.  
      A desire accomplished is sweet to the soul,    
      But _it is_ an abomination to fools to depart from evil.  
      He who walks with wise _men_ will be wise,    
      But the companion of fools will be destroyed.  
      Evil pursues sinners,    
      But to the righteous, good shall be repaid.  
      A good _man_ leaves an inheritance to his children’s children,    
      But the wealth of the sinner is stored up for the righteous.  
      Much food _is in_ the fallow _ground_ of the poor,    
      And for lack of justice there is waste.
      He who spares his rod hates his son,    
      But he who loves him disciplines him promptly.  
      The righteous eats to the satisfying of his soul,    
      But the stomach of the wicked shall be in want.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/11/09*

*Proverbs 14*

      The wise woman builds her house,
      But the foolish pulls it down with her hands.  
      He who walks in his uprightness fears the LORD,    
      But _he who is_ perverse in his ways despises Him.  
      In the mouth of a fool _is_ a rod of pride,    
      But the lips of the wise will preserve them.  
      Where no oxen _are,_ the trough _is_ clean;    
      But much increase _comes_ by the strength of an ox.  
      A faithful witness does not lie,    
      But a false witness will utter lies.  
      A scoffer seeks wisdom and does not _find it,_
      But knowledge _is_ easy to him who understands.  
      Go from the presence of a foolish man,    
      When you do not perceive _in him_ the lips of knowledge.  
      The wisdom of the prudent _is_ to understand his way,    
      But the folly of fools _is_ deceit.  
      Fools mock at sin,    
      But among the upright _there is_ favor.  
      The heart knows its own bitterness,    
      And a stranger does not share its joy.  
      The house of the wicked will be overthrown,    
      But the tent of the upright will flourish.  
      There is a way _that seems_ right to a man,    
      But its end _is_ the way of death.  
      Even in laughter the heart may sorrow,    
      And the end of mirth _may be_ grief.  
      The backslider in heart will be filled with his own ways,    
      But a good man _will be satisfied_ from above.
      The simple believes every word,    
      But the prudent considers well his steps.  
      A wise _man_ fears and departs from evil,    
      But a fool rages and is self-confident.  
      A quick-tempered _man_ acts foolishly,    
      And a man of wicked intentions is hated.  
      The simple inherit folly,    
      But the prudent are crowned with knowledge.  
      The evil will bow before the good,    
      And the wicked at the gates of the righteous.  
      The poor _man_ is hated even by his own neighbor,    
      But the rich _has_ many friends.  
      He who despises his neighbor sins;    
      But he who has mercy on the poor, happy _is_ he.  
      Do they not go astray who devise evil?    
      But mercy and truth _belong_ to those who devise good.  
      In all labor there is profit,    
      But idle chatter _leads_ only to poverty.  
      The crown of the wise is their riches,    
_But_ the foolishness of fools _is_ folly.  
      A true witness delivers souls,    
      But a deceitful _witness_ speaks lies.  
      In the fear of the LORD _there is_ strong confidence,    
      And His children will have a place of refuge.  
      The fear of the LORD _is_ a fountain of life,    
      To turn _one_ away from the snares of death.  
      In a multitude of people _is_ a king’s honor,    
      But in the lack of people _is_ the downfall of a prince.  
_He who is_ slow to wrath has great understanding,    
      But _he who is_ impulsive exalts folly.  
      A sound heart _is_ life to the body,    
      But envy _is_ rottenness to the bones.  
      He who oppresses the poor reproaches his Maker,    
      But he who honors Him has mercy on the needy.  
      The wicked is banished in his wickedness,    
      But the righteous has a refuge in his death.  
      Wisdom rests in the heart of him who has understanding,    
      But _what is_ in the heart of fools is made known.  
      Righteousness exalts a nation,    
      But sin _is_ a reproach to _any_ people.  
      The king’s favor _is_ toward a wise servant,    
      But his wrath _is against_ him who causes shame.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/12/09*

*Proverbs 15*

        A soft answer turns away wrath,
      But a harsh word stirs up anger.  
      The tongue of the wise uses knowledge rightly,    
      But the mouth of fools pours forth foolishness.  
      The eyes of the LORD _are_ in every place,    
      Keeping watch on the evil and the good.  
      A wholesome tongue _is_ a tree of life,    
      But perverseness in it breaks the spirit.  
      A fool despises his father’s instruction,    
      But he who receives correction is prudent.  
_In_ the house of the righteous _there is_ much treasure,    
      But in the revenue of the wicked is trouble.  
      The lips of the wise disperse knowledge,    
      But the heart of the fool _does_ not _do_ so.  
      The sacrifice of the wicked _is_ an abomination to the LORD,    
      But the prayer of the upright _is_ His delight.  
      The way of the wicked _is_ an abomination to the LORD,    
      But He loves him who follows righteousness.  
      Harsh discipline _is_ for him who forsakes the way,    
_And_ he who hates correction will die.  
      Hell and Destruction _are_ before the LORD;    
      So how much more the hearts of the sons of men.  
      A scoffer does not love one who corrects him,    
      Nor will he go to the wise.  
      A merry heart makes a cheerful countenance,    
      But by sorrow of the heart the spirit is broken.  
      The heart of him who has understanding seeks knowledge,    
      But the mouth of fools feeds on foolishness.  
      All the days of the afflicted _are_ evil,    
      But he who is of a merry heart _has_ a continual feast.  
      Better _is_ a little with the fear of the LORD,    
      Than great treasure with trouble.  
      Better _is_ a dinner of herbs where love is,    
      Than a fatted calf with hatred.  
      A wrathful man stirs up strife,    
      But _he who is_ slow to anger allays contention.  
      The way of the lazy _man is_ like a hedge of thorns,    
      But the way of the upright _is_ a highway.  
      A wise son makes a father glad,    
      But a foolish man despises his mother.  
      Folly _is_ joy _to him who is_ destitute of discernment,    
      But a man of understanding walks uprightly.  
      Without counsel, plans go awry,    
      But in the multitude of counselors they are established.  
      A man has joy by the answer of his mouth,    
      And a word _spoken_ in due season, how good _it is!_
      The way of life _winds_ upward for the wise,    
      That he may turn away from hell below.  
      The LORD will destroy the house of the proud,    
      But He will establish the boundary of the widow.  
      The thoughts of the wicked _are_ an abomination to the LORD,    
      But _the words_ of the pure _are_ pleasant.  
      He who is greedy for gain troubles his own house,    
      But he who hates bribes will live.  
      The heart of the righteous studies how to answer,    
      But the mouth of the wicked pours forth evil.  
      The LORD _is_ far from the wicked,    
      But He hears the prayer of the righteous.  
      The light of the eyes rejoices the heart,    
_And_ a good report makes the bones healthy.
      The ear that hears the rebukes of life    
      Will abide among the wise.  
      He who disdains instruction despises his own soul,    
      But he who heeds rebuke gets understanding.  
      The fear of the LORD _is_ the instruction of wisdom,    
      And before honor _is_ humility.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/13/09*

*Proverbs 16*

      The preparations of the heart _belong_ to man,
      But the answer of the tongue _is_ from the LORD.  
      All the ways of a man _are_ pure in his own eyes,    
      But the LORD weighs the spirits.  
      Commit your works to the LORD,    
      And your thoughts will be established.  
      The LORD has made all for Himself,    
      Yes, even the wicked for the day of doom.  
      Everyone proud in heart _is_ an abomination to the LORD;    
_Though they join_ forces, none will go unpunished.  
      In mercy and truth    
      Atonement is provided for iniquity;  
      And by the fear of the LORD _one_ departs from evil.  
      When a man’s ways please the LORD,    
      He makes even his enemies to be at peace with him.  
      Better _is_ a little with righteousness,    
      Than vast revenues without justice.  
      A man’s heart plans his way,    
      But the LORD directs his steps.  
      Divination _is_ on the lips of the king;    
      His mouth must not transgress in judgment.  
      Honest weights and scales _are_ the LORD’s;    
      All the weights in the bag _are_ His work.  
_It is_ an abomination for kings to commit wickedness,    
      For a throne is established by righteousness.  
      Righteous lips _are_ the delight of kings,    
      And they love him who speaks _what is_ right.  
      As messengers of death _is_ the king’s wrath,    
      But a wise man will appease it.  
      In the light of the king’s face _is_ life,    
      And his favor _is_ like a cloud of the latter rain.  
      How much better to get wisdom than gold!    
      And to get understanding is to be chosen rather than silver.  
      The highway of the upright _is_ to depart from evil;    
      He who keeps his way preserves his soul.  
      Pride _goes_ before destruction,    
      And a haughty spirit before a fall.  
      Better _to be_ of a humble spirit with the lowly,    
      Than to divide the spoil with the proud.  
      He who heeds the word wisely will find good,    
      And whoever trusts in the LORD, happy _is_ he.  
      The wise in heart will be called prudent,    
      And sweetness of the lips increases learning.  
      Understanding _is_ a wellspring of life to him who has it.    
      But the correction of fools _is_ folly.  
      The heart of the wise teaches his mouth,    
      And adds learning to his lips.  
      Pleasant words _are like_ a honeycomb,    
      Sweetness to the soul and health to the bones.  
      There is a way _that seems_ right to a man,    
      But its end _is_ the way of death.  
      The person who labors, labors for himself,    
      For his _hungry_ mouth drives him _on._
      An ungodly man digs up evil,    
      And _it is_ on his lips like a burning fire.  
      A perverse man sows strife,    
      And a whisperer separates the best of friends.  
      A violent man entices his neighbor,    
      And leads him in a way _that is_ not good.  
      He winks his eye to devise perverse things;    
      He purses his lips _and_ brings about evil.  
      The silver-haired head _is_ a crown of glory,    
_If_ it is found in the way of righteousness.  
_He who is_ slow to anger _is_ better than the mighty,    
      And he who rules his spirit than he who takes a city.  
      The lot is cast into the lap,    
      But its every decision _is_ from the LORD.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/14/09*

*Proverbs 17*

       Better _is_ a dry morsel with quietness,
      Than a house full of feasting _with_ strife.  
      A wise servant will rule over a son who causes shame,    
      And will share an inheritance among the brothers.  
      The refining pot _is_ for silver and the furnace for gold,    
      But the LORD tests the hearts.  
      An evildoer gives heed to false lips;    
      A liar listens eagerly to a spiteful tongue.  
      He who mocks the poor reproaches his Maker;    
      He who is glad at calamity will not go unpunished.  
      Children’s children _are_ the crown of old men,    
      And the glory of children _is_ their father.  
      Excellent speech is not becoming to a fool,    
      Much less lying lips to a prince.  
      A present _is_ a precious stone in the eyes of its possessor;    
      Wherever he turns, he prospers.  
      He who covers a transgression seeks love,    
      But he who repeats a matter separates friends.  
      Rebuke is more effective for a wise _man_
      Than a hundred blows on a fool.  
      An evil _man_ seeks only rebellion;    
      Therefore a cruel messenger will be sent against him.  
      Let a man meet a bear robbed of her cubs,    
      Rather than a fool in his folly.  
      Whoever rewards evil for good,    
      Evil will not depart from his house.  
      The beginning of strife _is like_ releasing water;    
      Therefore stop contention before a quarrel starts.  
      He who justifies the wicked, and he who condemns the just,    
      Both of them alike _are_ an abomination to the LORD.  
      Why _is there_ in the hand of a fool the purchase price of wisdom,    
      Since _he has_ no heart _for it?_
      A friend loves at all times,    
      And a brother is born for adversity.  
      A man devoid of understanding shakes hands in a pledge,    
_And_ becomes surety for his friend.  
      He who loves transgression loves strife,    
      And he who exalts his gate seeks destruction.  
      He who has a deceitful heart finds no good,    
      And he who has a perverse tongue falls into evil.  
      He who begets a scoffer _does_ _so_ to his sorrow,    
      And the father of a fool has no joy.  
      A merry heart does good, _like_ medicine,
      But a broken spirit dries the bones.  
      A wicked _man_ accepts a bribe behind the back
      To pervert the ways of justice.  
      Wisdom _is_ in the sight of him who has understanding,    
      But the eyes of a fool _are_ on the ends of the earth.  
      A foolish son _is_ a grief to his father,    
      And bitterness to her who bore him.  
      Also, to punish the righteous _is_ not good,    
_Nor_ to strike princes for _their_ uprightness.  
      He who has knowledge spares his words,    
_And_ a man of understanding is of a calm spirit.  
      Even a fool is counted wise when he holds his peace;    
_When_ he shuts his lips, _he is considered_ perceptive.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/15/09*

*Proverbs 18*

      A man who isolates himself seeks his own desire;
      He rages against all wise judgment. 
      A fool has no delight in understanding, 
      But in expressing his own heart. 
      When the wicked comes, contempt comes also; 
      And with dishonor _comes_ reproach. 
      The words of a man’s mouth _are_ deep waters; 
      The wellspring of wisdom _is_ a flowing brook. 
_It is_ not good to show partiality to the wicked, 
_Or_ to overthrow the righteous in judgment. 
      A fool’s lips enter into contention, 
      And his mouth calls for blows. 
      A fool’s mouth _is_ his destruction, 
      And his lips _are_ the snare of his soul. 
      The words of a talebearer _are_ like tasty trifles,
      And they go down into the inmost body. 
      He who is slothful in his work 
      Is a brother to him who is a great destroyer. 
      The name of the LORD _is_ a strong tower; 
      The righteous run to it and are safe. 
      The rich man’s wealth _is_ his strong city, 
      And like a high wall in his own esteem. 
      Before destruction the heart of a man is haughty, 
      And before honor _is_ humility. 
      He who answers a matter before he hears _it,_
      It _is_ folly and shame to him. 
      The spirit of a man will sustain him in sickness, 
      But who can bear a broken spirit? 
      The heart of the prudent acquires knowledge, 
      And the ear of the wise seeks knowledge. 
      A man’s gift makes room for him, 
      And brings him before great men. 
      The first _one_ to plead his cause _seems_ right, 
      Until his neighbor comes and examines him. 
      Casting lots causes contentions to cease, 
      And keeps the mighty apart. 
      A brother offended _is harder to win_ than a strong city, 
      And contentions _are_ like the bars of a castle. 
      A man’s stomach shall be satisfied from the fruit of his mouth; 
_From_ the produce of his lips he shall be filled. 
      Death and life _are_ in the power of the tongue, 
      And those who love it will eat its fruit. 
_He who_ finds a wife finds a good _thing,_
      And obtains favor from the LORD. 
      The poor _man_ uses entreaties, 
      But the rich answers roughly. 
      A man _who has_ friends must himself be friendly,
      But there is a friend _who_ sticks closer than a brother.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/16/09*

*Proverbs 19*

      Better _ is_ the poor who walks in his integrity
      Than _one who is_ perverse in his lips, and is a fool.  
      Also it is not good _for_ a soul _to be_ without knowledge,    
      And he sins who hastens with _his_ feet.  
      The foolishness of a man twists his way,    
      And his heart frets against the LORD.  
      Wealth makes many friends,    
      But the poor is separated from his friend.  
      A false witness will not go unpunished,    
      And _he who_ speaks lies will not escape.  
      Many entreat the favor of the nobility,    
      And every man _is_ a friend to one who gives gifts.  
      All the brothers of the poor hate him;    
      How much more do his friends go far from him!  
      He may pursue _them with_ words, _yet_ they abandon _him._
      He who gets wisdom loves his own soul;    
      He who keeps understanding will find good.  
      A false witness will not go unpunished,    
      And _he who_ speaks lies shall perish.  
      Luxury is not fitting for a fool,    
      Much less for a servant to rule over princes.  
      The discretion of a man makes him slow to anger,    
      And his glory _is_ to overlook a transgression.  
      The king’s wrath _is_ like the roaring of a lion,    
      But his favor _is_ like dew on the grass.  
      A foolish son _is_ the ruin of his father,    
      And the contentions of a wife _are_ a continual dripping.  
      Houses and riches _are_ an inheritance from fathers,    
      But a prudent wife _is_ from the LORD.  
      Laziness casts _one_ into a deep sleep,    
      And an idle person will suffer hunger.  
      He who keeps the commandment keeps his soul,    
_But_ he who is careless of his ways will die.  
      He who has pity on the poor lends to the LORD,    
      And He will pay back what he has given.  
      Chasten your son while there is hope,    
      And do not set your heart on his destruction.
_A man of_ great wrath will suffer punishment;    
      For if you rescue _him,_ you will have to do it again.  
      Listen to counsel and receive instruction,    
      That you may be wise in your latter days.  
      There are many plans in a man’s heart,    
      Nevertheless the LORD’s counsel—that will stand.  
      What is desired in a man is kindness,    
      And a poor man is better than a liar.  
      The fear of the LORD _leads_ to life,    
      And _he who has it_ will abide in satisfaction;  
      He will not be visited with evil.  
      A lazy _man_ buries his hand in the bowl,
      And will not so much as bring it to his mouth again.  
      Strike a scoffer, and the simple will become wary;    
      Rebuke one who has understanding, _and_ he will discern knowledge.  
      He who mistreats _his_ father _and_ chases away _his_ mother    
_Is_ a son who causes shame and brings reproach.  
      Cease listening to instruction, my son,    
      And you will stray from the words of knowledge.  
      A disreputable witness scorns justice,    
      And the mouth of the wicked devours iniquity.  
      Judgments are prepared for scoffers,    
      And beatings for the backs of fools.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/17/09*

*Proverbs 20*

       Wine _is_ a mocker,
      Strong drink _is_ a brawler,  
      And whoever is led astray by it is not wise.  
      The wrath of a king _is_ like the roaring of a lion;    
_Whoever_ provokes him to anger sins _against_ his own life.  
_It is_ honorable for a man to stop striving,    
      Since any fool can start a quarrel.  
      The lazy _man_ will not plow because of winter;    
      He will beg during harvest and _have_ nothing.  
      Counsel in the heart of man _is like_ deep water,    
      But a man of understanding will draw it out.  
      Most men will proclaim each his own goodness,    
      But who can find a faithful man?  
      The righteous _man_ walks in his integrity;    
      His children _are_ blessed after him.  
      A king who sits on the throne of judgment    
      Scatters all evil with his eyes.  
      Who can say, “I have made my heart clean,    
      I am pure from my sin”?  
      Diverse weights _and_ diverse measures,    
      They _are_ both alike, an abomination to the LORD.  
      Even a child is known by his deeds,    
      Whether what he does _is_ pure and right.  
      The hearing ear and the seeing eye,    
      The LORD has made them both.  
      Do not love sleep, lest you come to poverty;    
      Open your eyes, _and_ you will be satisfied with bread.  
      “ _It is_ good for nothing,” cries the buyer;    
      But when he has gone his way, then he boasts.  
      There is gold and a multitude of rubies,    
      But the lips of knowledge _are_ a precious jewel.  
      Take the garment of one who is surety _for_ a stranger,    
      And hold it as a pledge _when it_ is for a seductress.  
      Bread gained by deceit _is_ sweet to a man,    
      But afterward his mouth will be filled with gravel.  
      Plans are established by counsel;    
      By wise counsel wage war.  
      He who goes about _as_ a talebearer reveals secrets;    
      Therefore do not associate with one who flatters with his lips.  
      Whoever curses his father or his mother,    
      His lamp will be put out in deep darkness.  
      An inheritance gained hastily at the beginning    
      Will not be blessed at the end.  
      Do not say, “I will recompense evil”;    
      Wait for the LORD, and He will save you.  
      Diverse weights _are_ an abomination to the LORD,    
      And dishonest scales _are_ not good.  
      A man’s steps _are_ of the LORD;    
      How then can a man understand his own way?  
_It is_ a snare for a man to devote rashly _something as_ holy,    
      And afterward to reconsider _his_ vows.  
      A wise king sifts out the wicked,    
      And brings the threshing wheel over them.  
      The spirit of a man _is_ the lamp of the LORD,    
      Searching all the inner depths of his heart.
      Mercy and truth preserve the king,    
      And by lovingkindness he upholds his throne.  
      The glory of young men _is_ their strength,    
      And the splendor of old men _is_ their gray head.  
      Blows that hurt cleanse away evil,    
      As _do_ stripes the inner depths of the heart.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/18/09*

*Psalm 21*

* To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David.*

 The king shall have joy in Your strength, O LORD;
 And in Your salvation how greatly shall he rejoice!
 You have given him his heart’s desire,
 And have not withheld the request of his lips.  Selah  

 For You meet him with the blessings of goodness;
 You set a crown of pure gold upon his head.
 He asked life from You, _and_ You gave _it_ to him—
 Length of days forever and ever.
 His glory _is_ great in Your salvation;
 Honor and majesty You have placed upon him.
 For You have made him most blessed forever;
 You have made him exceedingly glad with Your presence.
 For the king trusts in the LORD,
 And through the mercy of the Most High he shall not be moved.  

 Your hand will find all Your enemies;
 Your right hand will find those who hate You.
 You shall make them as a fiery oven in the time of Your anger;
 The LORD shall swallow them up in His wrath,  
 And the fire shall devour them.
 Their offspring You shall destroy from the earth,
 And their descendants from among the sons of men.
 For they intended evil against You;
 They devised a plot _which_ they are not able _to_ _perform._
 Therefore You will make them turn their back;
 You will make ready _Your arrows_ on Your string toward their faces.  

 Be exalted, O LORD, in Your own strength!
 We will sing and praise Your power.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/19/09*

*Psalm 22*

*To the Chief Musician. Set to “The Deer of the Dawn.” A Psalm of David.*

 My God, My God, why have You forsaken Me?
_Why are You so_ far from helping Me,  
_And from_ the words of My groaning?
 O My God, I cry in the daytime, but You do not hear;
 And in the night season, and am not silent.  

 But You _are_ holy,
 Enthroned in the praises of Israel.
 Our fathers trusted in You;
 They trusted, and You delivered them.
 They cried to You, and were delivered;
 They trusted in You, and were not ashamed.  

 But I _am_ a worm, and no man;
 A reproach of men, and despised by the people.
 All those who see Me ridicule Me;
 They shoot out the lip, they shake the head, _saying,_
 “He trusted in the LORD, let Him rescue Him;
 Let Him deliver Him, since He delights in Him!”  

 But You _are_ He who took Me out of the womb;
 You made Me trust _while_ on My mother’s breasts.
 I was cast upon You from birth.
 From My mother’s womb  
 You _have been_ My God.
 Be not far from Me,
 For trouble _is_ near;  
 For _there is_ none to help.  

 Many bulls have surrounded Me;
 Strong _bulls_ of Bashan have encircled Me.
 They gape at Me _with_ their mouths,
_Like_ a raging and roaring lion.  

 I am poured out like water,
 And all My bones are out of joint;  
 My heart is like wax;  
 It has melted within Me.
 My strength is dried up like a potsherd,
 And My tongue clings to My jaws;  
 You have brought Me to the dust of death.  

 For dogs have surrounded Me;
 The congregation of the wicked has enclosed Me.  
 They pierced My hands and My feet;
 I can count all My bones.
 They look _and_ stare at Me.
 They divide My garments among them,
 And for My clothing they cast lots.  

 But You, O LORD, do not be far from Me;
 O My Strength, hasten to help Me!
 Deliver Me from the sword,
 My precious _life_ from the power of the dog.
 Save Me from the lion’s mouth
 And from the horns of the wild oxen!  

 You have answered Me.  

 I will declare Your name to My brethren;
 In the midst of the assembly I will praise You.
 You who fear the LORD, praise Him!
 All you descendants of Jacob, glorify Him,  
 And fear Him, all you offspring of Israel!
 For He has not despised nor abhorred the affliction of the afflicted;
 Nor has He hidden His face from Him;  
 But when He cried to Him, He heard.  

 My praise _shall be_ of You in the great assembly;
 I will pay My vows before those who fear Him.
 The poor shall eat and be satisfied;
 Those who seek Him will praise the LORD.  
 Let your heart live forever!  

 All the ends of the world
 Shall remember and turn to the LORD,  
 And all the families of the nations  
 Shall worship before You.
 For the kingdom _is_ the LORD’s,
 And He rules over the nations.  

 All the prosperous of the earth
 Shall eat and worship;  
 All those who go down to the dust  
 Shall bow before Him,  
 Even he who cannot keep himself alive.  

 A posterity shall serve Him.
 It will be recounted of the Lord to the _next_ generation,
 They will come and declare His righteousness to a people who will be born,
 That He has done _this. 
_


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/20/09*

*Psalm 23*

* A Psalm of David.*

 The LORD _is_ my shepherd
 I shall not want.
 He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
 He leads me beside the still waters.
 He restores my soul;
 He leads me in the paths of righteousness  
 For His name’s sake.  

 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
 I will fear no evil;  
 For You _are_ with me;  
 Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.  

 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
 You anoint my head with oil;  
 My cup runs over.
 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
 All the days of my life;  
 And I will dwell in the house of the LORD  
 Forever.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/21/09*

*Psalm 24*

* A Psalm of David.*

 The earth _is_ the LORD’s, and all its fullness,
 The world and those who dwell therein.
 For He has founded it upon the seas,
 And established it upon the waters.  

 Who may ascend into the hill of the LORD?
 Or who may stand in His holy place?
 He who has clean hands and a pure heart,
 Who has not lifted up his soul to an idol,  
 Nor sworn deceitfully.
 He shall receive blessing from the LORD,
 And righteousness from the God of his salvation.
 This _is_ Jacob, the generation of those who seek Him,
 Who seek Your face.  Selah  

 Lift up your heads, O you gates!
 And be lifted up, you everlasting doors!  
 And the King of glory shall come in.
 Who _is_ this King of glory?
 The LORD strong and mighty,  
 The LORD mighty in battle.
 Lift up your heads, O you gates!
 Lift up, you everlasting doors!  
 And the King of glory shall come in.
 Who is this King of glory?
 The LORD of hosts,  
 He _is_ the King of glory.  Selah


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/22/09*

*Psalm 25*

*A Psalm of David.*

 To You, O LORD, I lift up my soul.
 O my God, I trust in You;
 Let me not be ashamed;  
 Let not my enemies triumph over me.
 Indeed, let no one who waits on You be ashamed;
 Let those be ashamed who deal treacherously without cause.  

 Show me Your ways, O LORD;
 Teach me Your paths.
 Lead me in Your truth and teach me,
 For You _are_ the God of my salvation;  
 On You I wait all the day.  

 Remember, O LORD, Your tender mercies and Your lovingkindnesses,
 For they _are_ from of old.
 Do not remember the sins of my youth, nor my transgressions;
 According to Your mercy remember me,  
 For Your goodness’ sake, O LORD.  

 Good and upright _is_ the LORD;
 Therefore He teaches sinners in the way.
 The humble He guides in justice,
 And the humble He teaches His way.
 All the paths of the LORD _are_ mercy and truth,
 To such as keep His covenant and His testimonies.
 For Your name’s sake, O LORD,
 Pardon my iniquity, for it _is_ great.  

 Who _is_ the man that fears the LORD?
 Him shall He teach in the way He chooses.
 He himself shall dwell in prosperity,
 And his descendants shall inherit the earth.
 The secret of the LORD _is_ with those who fear Him,
 And He will show them His covenant.
 My eyes _are_ ever toward the LORD,
 For He shall pluck my feet out of the net.  

 Turn Yourself to me, and have mercy on me,
 For I _am_ desolate and afflicted.
 The troubles of my heart have enlarged;
 Bring me out of my distresses!
 Look on my affliction and my pain,
 And forgive all my sins.
 Consider my enemies, for they are many;
 And they hate me with cruel hatred.
 Keep my soul, and deliver me;
 Let me not be ashamed, for I put my trust in You.
 Let integrity and uprightness preserve me,
 For I wait for You.  

 Redeem Israel, O God,
 Out of all their troubles!


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/23/09*

*Psalm 26*

* A Psalm of David.*

 Vindicate me, O LORD,
 For I have walked in my integrity.  
 I have also trusted in the LORD;  
 I shall not slip.
 Examine me, O LORD, and prove me;
 Try my mind and my heart.
 For Your lovingkindness _is_ before my eyes,
 And I have walked in Your truth.
 I have not sat with idolatrous mortals,
 Nor will I go in with hypocrites.
 I have hated the assembly of evildoers,
 And will not sit with the wicked.  

 I will wash my hands in innocence;
 So I will go about Your altar, O LORD,
 That I may proclaim with the voice of thanksgiving,
 And tell of all Your wondrous works.
 LORD, I have loved the habitation of Your house,
 And the place where Your glory dwells.  

 Do not gather my soul with sinners,
 Nor my life with bloodthirsty men,
 In whose hands _is_ a sinister scheme,
 And whose right hand is full of bribes.  

 But as for me, I will walk in my integrity;
 Redeem me and be merciful to me.
 My foot stands in an even place;
 In the congregations I will bless the LORD.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Daily Bible Verses 08/24/09*

*Psalm 27*

*  A Psalm of David.*

 The LORD _is_ my light and my salvation;
 Whom shall I fear? 
 The LORD _is_ the strength of my life; 
 Of whom shall I be afraid?
 When the wicked came against me
 To eat up my flesh, 
 My enemies and foes, 
 They stumbled and fell.
 Though an army may encamp against me,
 My heart shall not fear; 
 Though war may rise against me, 
 In this I _will be_ confident. 

 One _thing_ I have desired of the LORD,
 That will I seek: 
 That I may dwell in the house of the LORD 
 All the days of my life, 
 To behold the beauty of the LORD, 
 And to inquire in His temple.
 For in the time of trouble
 He shall hide me in His pavilion; 
 In the secret place of His tabernacle 
 He shall hide me; 
 He shall set me high upon a rock. 

 And now my head shall be lifted up above my enemies all around me;
 Therefore I will offer sacrifices of joy in His tabernacle; 
 I will sing, yes, I will sing praises to the LORD. 

 Hear, O LORD, _when_ I cry with my voice!
 Have mercy also upon me, and answer me.
_When You said,_ “Seek My face,”
 My heart said to You, “Your face, LORD, I will seek.”
 Do not hide Your face from me;
 Do not turn Your servant away in anger; 
 You have been my help; 
 Do not leave me nor forsake me, 
 O God of my salvation.
 When my father and my mother forsake me,
 Then the LORD will take care of me. 

 Teach me Your way, O LORD,
 And lead me in a smooth path, because of my enemies.
 Do not deliver me to the will of my adversaries;
 For false witnesses have risen against me, 
 And such as breathe out violence.
_I would have lost heart,_ unless I had believed
 That I would see the goodness of the LORD 
 In the land of the living. 

 Wait on the LORD;
 Be of good courage, 
 And He shall strengthen your heart; 
 Wait, I say, on the LORD!


----------



## CinnaMocha (Aug 24, 2009)

Romans 12

1Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God—this is your spiritual act of worship. 

2Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is—his good, pleasing and perfect will. 

3For by the grace given me I say to every one of you: Do not think of yourself more highly than you ought, but rather think of yourself with sober judgment, in accordance with the measure of faith God has given you. 

4Just as each of us has one body with many members, and these members do not all have the same function, 

5so in Christ we who are many form one body, and each member belongs to all the others. 

6We have different gifts, according to the grace given us. If a man's gift is prophesying, let him use it in proportion to his faith. 

7If it is serving, let him serve; if it is teaching, let him teach; 

8if it is encouraging, let him encourage; if it is contributing to the needs of others, let him give generously; if it is leadership, let him govern diligently; if it is showing mercy, let him do it cheerfully.

 9Love must be sincere. Hate what is evil; cling to what is good. 

10Be devoted to one another in brotherly love. Honor one another above yourselves. 

11Never be lacking in zeal, but keep your spiritual fervor, serving the Lord. 

12Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer. 

13Share with God's people who are in need. Practice hospitality. 

14Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse. 

15Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn. 

16Live in harmony with one another. Do not be proud, but be willing to associate with people of low position. Do not be conceited. 

17Do not repay anyone evil for evil. Be careful to do what is right in the eyes of everybody. 

18If it is possible, as far as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone. 

19Do not take revenge, my friends, but leave room for God's wrath, for it is written: "It is mine to avenge; I will repay,"says the Lord. 

20On the contrary: "If your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head."

21Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## CinnaMocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Romans 13


1Everyone must submit himself to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God. 

2Consequently, he who rebels against the authority is rebelling against what God has instituted, and those who do so will bring judgment on themselves. 

3For rulers hold no terror for those who do right, but for those who do wrong. Do you want to be free from fear of the one in authority? Then do what is right and he will commend you. 

4For he is God's servant to do you good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword for nothing. He is God's servant, an agent of wrath to bring punishment on the wrongdoer. 

5Therefore, it is necessary to submit to the authorities, not only because of possible punishment but also because of conscience. 

6This is also why you pay taxes, for the authorities are God's servants, who give their full time to governing. 

7Give everyone what you owe him: If you owe taxes, pay taxes; if revenue, then revenue; if respect, then respect; if honor, then honor.
Love, for the Day is Near 

8Let no debt remain outstanding, except the continuing debt to love one another, for he who loves his fellowman has fulfilled the law. 

9The commandments, "Do not commit adultery," "Do not murder," "Do not steal," "Do not covet,"and whatever other commandment there may be, are summed up in this one rule: "Love your neighbor as yourself." 

10Love does no harm to its neighbor. Therefore love is the fulfillment of the law. 

11And do this, understanding the present time. The hour has come for you to wake up from your slumber, because our salvation is nearer now than when we first believed. 

12The night is nearly over; the day is almost here. So let us put aside the deeds of darkness and put on the armor of light. 

13Let us behave decently, as in the daytime, not in orgies and drunkenness, not in sexual immorality and debauchery, not in dissension and jealousy. 

14Rather, clothe yourselves with the Lord Jesus Christ, and do not think about how to gratify the desires of the sinful nature.


----------



## CinnaMocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Acts 1


1In my former book, Theophilus, I wrote about all that Jesus began to do and to teach 

2until the day he was taken up to heaven, after giving instructions through the Holy Spirit to the apostles he had chosen. 

3After his suffering, he showed himself to these men and gave many convincing proofs that he was alive. He appeared to them over a period of forty days and spoke about the kingdom of God. 

4On one occasion, while he was eating with them, he gave them this command: "Do not leave Jerusalem, but wait for the gift my Father promised, which you have heard me speak about. 

5For John baptized with water, but in a few days you will be baptized with the Holy Spirit." 

6So when they met together, they asked him, "Lord, are you at this time going to restore the kingdom to Israel?" 

7He said to them: "It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. 

8But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth." 

9After he said this, he was taken up before their very eyes, and a cloud hid him from their sight. 

10They were looking intently up into the sky as he was going, when suddenly two men dressed in white stood beside them. 

11"Men of Galilee," they said, "why do you stand here looking into the sky? This same Jesus, who has been taken from you into heaven, will come back in the same way you have seen him go into heaven."

12Then they returned to Jerusalem from the hill called the Mount of Olives, a Sabbath day's walk from the city.

13When they arrived, they went upstairs to the room where they were staying. Those present were Peter, John, James and Andrew; Philip and Thomas, Bartholomew and Matthew; James son of Alphaeus and Simon the Zealot, and Judas son of James. 

14They all joined together constantly in prayer, along with the women and Mary the mother of Jesus, and with his brothers. 

15In those days Peter stood up among the believers (a group numbering about a hundred and twenty) 

16and said, "Brothers, the Scripture had to be fulfilled which the Holy Spirit spoke long ago through the mouth of David concerning Judas, who served as guide for those who arrested Jesus— 

17he was one of our number and shared in this ministry." 

 18(With the reward he got for his wickedness, Judas bought a field; there he fell headlong, his body burst open and all his intestines spilled out. 

19Everyone in Jerusalem heard about this, so they called that field in their language Akeldama, that is, Field of Blood.) 

 20"For," said Peter, "it is written in the book of Psalms, 
   " 'May his place be deserted; 
      let there be no one to dwell in it,'and, 
   " 'May another take his place of leadership.'

21Therefore it is necessary to choose one of the men who have been with us the whole time the Lord Jesus went in and out among us, 

22beginning from John's baptism to the time when Jesus was taken up from us. For one of these must become a witness with us of his resurrection." 

23So they proposed two men: Joseph called Barsabbas (also known as Justus) and Matthias. 

24Then they prayed, "Lord, you know everyone's heart. Show us which of these two you have chosen 

25to take over this apostolic ministry, which Judas left to go where he belongs." 

26Then they cast lots, and the lot fell to Matthias; so he was added to the eleven apostles.


----------



## Pulchritudinous (Jan 14, 2010)

Courtesy of Glib Gurl. This really helped me today.

Philipians 4:4-9

4Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! 
5Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. 
6Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 
7And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. 
 8Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable—if anything is excellent or praiseworthy—think about such things. 
9Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in me—put it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.


----------



## JinaRicci (Feb 5, 2010)

Ephesians 4: 32

And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 19, 2010)

The Lord led me to this last night,

OUCH!

*HAGGAI 1:4-6*

*This speaks to the consequences of disobeying God and the steps we need to take to changing our behavior.. again i say OUCH *

 "Is it a time for you yourselves to live in your paneled houses, (A) while this house [a] lies in ruins?" 5 Now, the LORD of Hosts says this: "Think carefully (B) about * your ways:

    6 You have planted much
    but harvested little.
    You eat
    but never have enough to be satisfied.
    You drink
    but never have enough to become drunk.
    You put on clothes
    but never have enough to get warm.
    The wage earner [puts his] wages
    into a bag with a hole in it.*


----------



## Laela (May 12, 2010)

Meditating on this Scripture about Jesus today

*John 9*

29 We know that God spake unto Moses: as for this fellow, we know not from whence he is.

 30 The man answered and said unto them, Why herein is a marvellous thing, that ye know not from whence he is, and yet he hath opened mine eyes.

 31 Now we know that God heareth not sinners: but if any man be a worshipper of God, and doeth his will, him he heareth.

 32 Since the world began was it not heard that any man opened the eyes of one that was born blind.

 33 If this man were not of God, he could do nothing.

 34 They answered and said unto him, Thou wast altogether born in sins, and dost thou teach us? And they cast him out.

 35 Jesus heard that they had cast him out; and when he had found him, he said unto him, _Dost thou believe on the Son of God?_

 36 He answered and said, Who is he, Lord, that I might believe on him?

 37 And Jesus said unto him, _Thou hast both seen him, and it is he that talketh with thee.
_
 38 And he said, Lord, I believe. And he worshipped him.

 39 And Jesus said,_ For judgment I am come into this world, that they which see not might see; and that they which see might be made blind._


----------

